# 12/11 RAW Discussion Thread - Monster vs 'Monster'



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth vs Sheamus AGAIN? Oh well it should be very good, but there are rumors of Shemus having an injury so it could be hit and miss. Samoa Joe vs Dean Amborse should be amazing, can't wait for their match. Give them time and special things will take place. Shame. Cesaro had a good string of matches and that ends tonight.


Drew Gulak is going to become the number one contender.!! I can feel it, the crowd is starting to get behind on Drew. It's his time to make a better 205 Live.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This should be a very solid RAW in my opinion. 

They have some good fallout & storylines to work on from last week's show. RAW actually felt like a complete show for once & I watched from beginning to end. Something I don't do too often these days.

Three very solid Singles Matches too involving The Shield. We are getting a first time match-up between Ambrose & Joe which has potential to be a fantastic TV fight. Crowd should be hot for it. Two brawlers & Dean's resilience mixed with Joe's aggressive style should make for an interesting bout. 

Reigns/Cesaro should also be very good. Both guys are good workers with a consistent track record this year. We just saw an absolute fantastic contest Cesaro had with Rollins a couple of weeks ago. Reigns works pretty well with a large majority of the roster & this feels pretty fresh. I hope there is no Joe fuckery here, because this could be great.

Sheamus/Seth goes either way. It should be a solid bout, but we've seen these guys work together a lot these past several months & apparently Sheamus is working injured, so I'm not sure how good this is.

WOKEN MATT & Absolution too :mark:

All in all, actually a solid preview this week. Looks like a RAW worth staying up for.

Actually sort of looking forward to see what they do with Jason Jordan, too. :eagle The seeds keep being planted for his eventual turn.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Please let this be Kane's last appearance. This shit can't last till the Royal Rumble.

Can't see Drew winning because they'll want Enzo to have a face to feud with.

Hoping that Matt Hardy does OK. Bray Wyatt is an awful to feud with. Makes sense for the gimmick, but it could easily drag the whole thing into such stupidity that no one cares about it.

Singles matches should be good, even if filler.

And please please please please please don't fucking pull the trigger on Asuka vs. Absolution yet. It's too soon and it can only end by either killing the momentum of the stable out of the gate or ending Asuka's streak, both of which are bad at this point. Let Paige win the title first, then begin the program with Asuka after the Rumble.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Please let this be Kane's last appearance. This shit can't last till the Royal Rumble.


I think it will. Braun needs something to do before the Rumble & they are obviously not willing to give him a World Title run yet. The Midcard scene is also tied up with Roman/Joe.

Is this a regular match, because I could see these two saying fuck it & trying to kill each other again ending this in a DQ. Kane/Braun should be a stip match at the Rumble.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm starting to dig Gulak's character, would love for him to go and win the belt myself. Be an odd dynamic with him and Enzo though which would be the only issue.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chief of the Grinch Mob said:


> I'm starting to dig Gulak's character, would love for him to go and win the belt myself. Be an odd dynamic with him and Enzo though which would be the only issue.


He's one of the few on 205 Live that has an actual personality. Ever since I started watching it more seriously again, he stuck out to me immediately. 205 Live *NEEDS* more characters. Not just guys that show up to wrestle & perform fancy moves like it's another day at the office.

As for your issue, they could always make it a Triple Threat or something. I agree Gulak/Enzo wouldn't be great on it's own, I don't rate Enzo much as a worker, but it could be fun with someone else in there.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Expecting this to be a good show. December hasn't been known to be a great month for wrestling so all things considered, this RAW has a good preview. Three matches involving the Shield members should deliver. Although I'm not expecting too much from the Seth/Sheamus match because of the recent news surrounding Sheamus' potentially career ending injury. Reigns/Cesaro had a great match back in 2015 and Reigns has improved a lot since then. Dean/Samoa Joe will probably end in Samoa Joe beating Dean by submission but it's a new match that we haven't seen before so curious to see how the quality is. 

Kane/Braun should end in this episode. No more rematches after this. Let Braun beat Kane and destroy him after the match to write Kane off WWE to focus on his political career.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I like how Matt Hardy can now go 100% full on Broken, but Vince still needs to rename it "Woken" because can't admit competition does something better.

Also, Kane main eventing, Jesus.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking forward to the Jason Jordan show


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Looking forward to the Jason Jordan show


 LMAO I was literally coming here to post that.

Truly is The Jason Jordan Show, the house Jason Jordan built :drose


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose/Joe and Cesaro/Reigns have potential to be great. The former is a fresh match up with two really good workers. The latter is two guys who have already produced a great match and I see no reason this one won't since Reigns has improved since then and Cesaro is still one of the best wrestlers on the roster.

Don't care for Rollins/Sheamus, and Braun/Kane needs to end here.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Raw actually has 5 matches announced ahead of the show. Kind of shocking actually, lol.

I'm in for Roman vs. Cesaro and Joe vs. Ambrose. Rollins vs. Sheamus will be good but I've also seen some version of it for the past 5 months.

Pulling for Gulak to win #1 Contendership and I do appreciate they did take their time to build to a new #1 contender. And unfortunately with Braun vs. Kane, I'm expecting another non finish because it's not a gimmick match.

After that I'm interesting to see what's next for Absolution and the rest of the women.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Paige needs to challenge Alexa for the title soon. Can't have Alexa run away forever when she's on commentary, while Absolution destroys some of the other girls. They need to move their focus on to her.

Yeah, those three matches involving the Shield members should be good. Jordan might cause Joe his match against Ambrose after being attacked last week.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Dean and Joe will have great chemistry :mark:


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only thing I'm going to watch of this show is Kane vs Strowman, I'm going to tune in when the mainevent starts. I don't care about the rest

The Kane/Strowman match will be epic


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Finish him Kane!!!! :mark:

Obvious this match will end in DQ


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Jason Jordan. A few weeks ago, I was so indifferent to him but I like the subtle changes. 

Kane/Braun needs to wrap up. it's just been a complete mess from start to finish. I get what WWE was trying to do but it's just not working out.

I expect Joe/Dean & Reigns/Cesaro to put on solid matches. I wish I were as excited about Seth/Sheamus. It's as if they've wrestled each other 1,000 times now. They're both great in the ring but the match up is stale at this point.

I'd like to see the women gain the upper hand on Absolution. They just can't get beat up every week. 

If the rumors are true that Matt Hardy has creative control over his "Woken" character, I'm more willing to give it a chance. I didn't trust WWE to get it right.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cesaro will have the challenge of his life on Monday. Let's see if he can be successful, many others has failed but he could do it. 

Gulak vs Swann :mark :mark


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Looking forward to seeing what else that Absolution has in store for the Empress Of Tomorrow and the storyline between The Shield and The Bar/Samoa Joe. This card looks pretty dope and I might just sit 3 hours to watch it. Hopefully this is the final battle between Kane and Strawman. *_


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Load of star power matches, even if Seth/Sheamus is a repeatable match. Sets it all up to further progress angles. Hopefully it's the final battle between Braun/Kane. Interested too to see how Absolution are gonna be handled.

Plus...I'm so pumped to see more of 'Woken' Matt Hardy :mark:.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

So who does gulak face now on raw? with what's going on with swann. Was looking forward to this match hopefully he just moves on or they find a good replacement


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

A lot of shit is planned for RAW, only thing that sounds interesting is Reigns/Cesaro and to see what they do in Strowman/Kane.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Only really looking forward to Woken/Broken Matt Hardy and Absolution


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Only really looking forward to Woken/Broken Matt Hardy and Absolution


Apparently Matt has 'creative control' which gets me excited. Vince should keep his hands off that gimmick, and let Matt steal the show every week. I really enjoyed last week's segment because they seemingly left Matt to his own devices.

Maybe this feud could be the turnaround Bray needs, too. It's by far the most interesting feud he's had yet. They are perfect for each other as a feud to be honest.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

sailord said:


> So who does gulak face now on raw? with what's going on with swann. Was looking forward to this match hopefully he just moves on or they find a good replacement


Itami hopefully


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Gulak vs Swann :mark :mark


Im afraid i have some bad news.

Wonder what chants will break out.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

CMPrinny said:


> Im afraid i have some bad news.
> 
> Wonder what chants will break out.


Fuck sake. That means Ambrose vs Joe will be the only good match of the night then since Sheamus will be taking it easy during his match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Fuck sake. That means Ambrose vs Joe will be the only good match of the night then since Sheamus will be taking it easy during his match.


What's wrong with Reigns vs Cesaro? :shrug I think it'll be great if given a decent chunk of time. Last time they had a match they had great chemistry if I recall correctly.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> What's wrong with Reigns vs Cesaro? :shrug I think it'll be great if given a decent chunk of time. Last time they had a match they had great chemistry if I recall correctly.


Well to be honest, Reigns bores the hell out of me. Just can't get invested in his matches. Cesaro is good so he could get me to enjoy the match more. But we'll have to see. 


Hideo needs to replace Rich Swann to face Gulak. That would be so amazing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Well to be honest, Reigns bores the hell out of me. Just can't get invested in his matches. Cesaro is good so he could get me to enjoy the match more. But we'll have to see.
> 
> 
> Hideo needs to replace Rich Swann to face Gulak. That would be so amazing.


Yes please :mark:

Although, I hope they keep a surprise & don't announce it ahead of time. Hideo would get a massive pop as a mystery opponent.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yes please :mark:
> 
> Although, I hope they keep a surprise & don't announce it ahead of time. Hideo would get a massive pop as a mystery opponent.


They should keep it a secret, a big pop would do wonders for Itami and the CW division.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to Absolution and Woken Matt.

Kane is starting to get to that place with me where he is overstaying his welcome. Lets hurry and get Strowman past him now.

The 3 singles matches between The Bar/Joe and Shield.. Eh. Feels like filler.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Roman vs Cesaro should be solid

Seth vs Sheamus should be good as always

Dean vs Joe is a new and interesting match

Braun vs Kane is okay if Braun wins

Some solid matches tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time to start getting ready for RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The excitement in here is palpable!

:mj4


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Let's go Gulak, let's go Gulak


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Kane/Lesnar would have been great 15 years ago. Not so much now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> The excitement in here is palpable!
> 
> :mj4


Well when you've had what feels like the same episode of RAW for a month I guess that's what happens lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm here for the Shield boys' matches :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I hope they open with a good talker


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The narrator for these recaps is awful


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whats with the soft piano Young and the Restless style intro?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Finally a new render for Rollins


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I was excited for tonight's show because of Kane vs Strowman, now with the stupulation added I'm even more excited. Let's go Kane!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

D&S Security matches should be good.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I was watching the opening of some sort of male soap opera for a second..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This narrator :mj4


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Time to start getting ready for the Jason Jordan show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joe vs Ambrose :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Human cockroach.

:lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Please let this be a solo promo for Joe, don't let Roman come out a stink up the mic again


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does WWE love to have people call Dean Ambrose a cockroach? It's like their only insult for him :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kicking off with Samoa fucking Joe. :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud boos for Reigns' name.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That dialogue for Seth...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So singles matches with the Shield and the Bar AGAIN, and Braun vs Kane AGAIN. Great [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe is awesome!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Hahaha Dean shows up and says 'what's going on' like he just woke up


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, I just cant get into Joe for whatever reason. Not a good start for me so far.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hounds of just ass was a good one


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there anyone better than Joe on the Mic right now? Guy is a complete natural. He doesn't even need to try.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Either this crowd sucks or the crowd isn't that interested in Joe's promo...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Joe killing for time?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This promo has gone on for 3 minutes to long at this point.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What an awkward start


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Did Roman just get to the show or something?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"That silly bastard Jason Jordan"

:wow

That's not PG :vince5


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Jason Jordan the silly bastard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth and Dean to save the day.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> Jason Jordan the silly bastard


He should get Christian to come back from retirement and form a tag team, The Creepy Little Bastard and The Silly Bastard lmfao.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Great Promo by Joe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate WWE's cameramen, when Dean jumped on top of The Bar, they cut away from it fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

Joe is so damn good! 
Vince should have really signed him and Styles 10 years ago.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Silly bastard, tricks are for kids!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That was the most dead beginning of Raw in awhile


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally a heel who doesnt have to run around... please, WWE, dont ruin Joe!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent opening. Better than last week's trash.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Sheamus isn't injured after all???


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

God bless, I never again need to see that sweat drip off the end of Samoa Joe's nose. I thought that was snot at first.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

that line fed to Booker by Vince... lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Joe was freaking great as always.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> So Sheamus isn't injured after all???


He is. But he's wrestling anyway.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought Joe was great on the Mic. Brought some great intensity, went on far too long though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman's reaction really is meh now.

Ambrose and Rollins got the pop of the night already.

Hilarious how Joe called out S&D as Roman's lackeys.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Nakamura and Orton A dream team? They’ve teamed up loadsa times and it’s never been that special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Just rename the Shield "Roman's crew" already.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Thought Joe was great on the Mic. Brought some great intensity, went on far too long though.


That shit with Roman and the Shield backstage just made it awkward though.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This promo package just shows how great KO has been lately, fuck Shane though. Stinking up the place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe is great on the mic.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> He is. But he's wrestling anyway.


They better hope he doesn't get seriously injured. Pretty much a ticking time bomb working like that. I guess if they keep him safe enough in Tag Matches he might be okay. But he's not going to be able to put matches on like he has been doing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Law said:


> Roman's reaction really is meh now.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins got the pop of the night already.


Yeah, when Reigns went out I heard a small reaction I'd maybe expect from some semi-popular low mid-carder. As you said, his two Shield brothers already got a bigger reaction.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MrJT said:


> that line fed to Booker by Vince... lol


 I had second hand embarrasment when Booker said that real man line. 100% was a Vince fed line.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Law said:


> Hilarious how Joe called out S&D as Roman's lackeys.


Which they are. WWE can't make it more obvious. Just fuck the Shield reunion, we all knew it would happen that way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940388253235953664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940388630018760705


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> That was the most dead beginning of Raw in awhile


It was fucking good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman's buddies :cole


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> That shit with Roman and the Shield backstage just made it awkward though.


Yeah, that was pretty awkward. It was like he was stalling for time & Reigns was late to work :lmao Most guys wouldn't be able to stay that consistently good, however. So that says a lot about his Mic ability to me.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah, when Reigns went out I heard a small reaction I'd maybe expect from some semi-popular low mid-carder. As you said, his two Shield brothers already got a bigger reaction.


Yet they are the second fiddle. Go figure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> That shit with Roman and the Shield backstage just made it awkward though.


Yeah, that was weird, the way Joe was calling out Roman it would be self evident why he'd come out alone, I didn't see much point in that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> That was the most dead beginning of Raw in awhile


 It wasn't dead but it was literally just women and kids cheering, which makes it feel small league/meh.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Fawk yea! Thickie James!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

It's so nice of Bayley to tag team with her mother


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE makes history 7 years after TNA lmfao...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha coming out to Bayley's theme?!?!?

Wow. They really booked her to be an after-thought.

WTF?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha coming out to Bayley's music doesn't fit her character at all. Then again they ruined her and turned her into a soft chick so I guess it fits her perfectly now.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Waiting for Seth's match, women's angle and Jordan's trainwreck of a storyline before I can safely gtfo.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

the crowd sucks tonight


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is fake news.

TNA already did a women's match in Abu Dhabi. A load of more WWE fed BS.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Sasha coming out to Bayley's theme?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhhhh Bayley is wrestling and Sasha isn’t


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh no they have mics. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, Paige and her cronies have microphones fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't give them all mics!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MillionDollarProns said:


> It's so nice of Bayley to tag team with her mother


Man....

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> the crowd sucks tonight


If they couldn't get hyped for that Joe promo, I don't have much hope for the rest of the night. Braun/Kane is going to get crickets in the Main Event


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, and the fact that they're willing to throw away on TV a Joe vs Dean match speaks wonders about how much they don't give a fuck about either wrestler. A proper and tightly booked feud between them could be MONEY.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Never seen before? TNA did it 7 years ago :mj4


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> Uhhhhh Bayley is wrestling and Sasha isn’t


She still comes off as a lackey and has been booked as an after-thought for awhile now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This crowd is horrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mandy looking amazing as always.

:trips8


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> This is fake news.
> 
> TNA already did a women's match in Abu Dhabi. A load of more WWE fed BS.


TNA. What's that? :vince5

Test & Albert :vince5


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh, this RAW is killing me already.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The MMA chick is not too bad on the mic. Mandy Rose should stick to just looking pretty for the time being.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Rose and Deville died a death out there tonight. They need a lot of practice on the mic.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So Mandy "No mic or in ring skills" Rose will make her debut. I'm excited.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:deandre at the female talents actually having to wrestle in gear that covered almost the entirety of their bodies during the middle east tour.



:cornettefu at that utterly ass-backwards culture.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Did y’all know Sonya Deville is a lesbian? I didn’t know that until Paige’s podcast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah, god, Mandy's giving the beginning level Charlotte promos. Strange pauses between words, irregular emphasis. Shit, Sonya did better. :'(


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> This crowd is horrible


Ugh. I hate shit crowds. Takes the entire wind out of the show. They are probably going to be dead for Ambrose/Joe as well. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Also, this crowd sucks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Our cable provider cut to ads before WWE officially did. Ugh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The crowd hate Sonya, they always give her the WHAT? Treatment every time she goes to open her mouth


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Never seen before? TNA did it 7 years ago :mj4



No one saw that except the 200 people that were invited as it was a private show.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Asmodeus said:


> Ah, god, Mandy's giving the beginning level Charlotte promos. Strange pauses between words, irregular emphasis. Shit, Sonya did better. :'(


And yet Sonya gets WHAT chants two weeks in row.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> TNA. What's that? :vince5
> 
> Test & Albert :vince5


:dance


----------



## CaptCrunchian (Dec 11, 2017)

Grandpa Sawyer from the Texas Chainsaw Massacre 1 & 2(originals)had more live to him than this pathetic crowd. Are they all dead? maybe Vince hires zombies to fill the seats in certain cities


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mickie James pulling some John Cena whiffs on that rope punch.. Missed by a mile.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THIS COULD BE THE TURNING POINT OF THE MATCH-UP :cole


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The problem with WWE being PG is none of the face Divas can just be like "yeah well at least I didn't get vd" at Paige


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with Absolution, now just need woken/broken Matt Hardy and I can tune out.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Paige has been great, but it seems that whenever Rose or Deville become something other than her background players, their weakness is impossible to hide.

Still early, but this reeks of them being called up way, way too soon.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It's been two weeks and Paige is already mistreating her lackeys :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jesus Mandy botched that knee bad.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> No one saw that except the 200 people that were invited as it was a private show.


Wow, you really are an apologist, aren't you?:mj4 Still in the country so your point is moot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gosh, this product is sooo boring.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley stole Cesaro's roll of shoulder tape lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Paige has been great, but it seems that whenever Rose or Deville become something other than her background players, their weakness is impossible to hide.
> 
> Still early, but this reeks of them being called up way, way too soon.


Well yeah, the correct formula for a stable is that you need two experienced wrestlers to hide a green one's weaknesses. They got it backwards.

In spite of the what chants, I still think Deville is much much better than Rose as of now, though.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> And yet Sonya gets WHAT chants two weeks in row.


You don't see any reason for that? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker paused way too long before saying Mandy's name just then. Was he trying to remember her name? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again, Deville, Rose, Logan and Morgan were called up, yet Nikki and Peyton are still in NXT :fpalm:eyeroll


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The tongue thing with Paige is getting a bit cringy tho... is it only me?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF was that cross body?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This match is so damn bad.

Edit: Mickie jobbed out embarrassingly.

I swear if these losers (not including Paige) get one over on Asuka tonight....


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The tongue thing with Paige is getting a bit cringy tho... is it only me?


Yeah.. It's like a teenager on instagram trying to be edgy..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what a absolution of a trainwreck, thank fuck that was over


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Gosh, this product is sooo boring.


I thought you liked this Absolution angle ?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> She still comes off as a lackey and has been booked as an after-thought for awhile now.




But she’s not in the match, she’s accompanying them to the ring. Do you think she should have her own entrance to come out and watch the match from ringside? That’d make no sense


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Promoting a SD PPV on Raw fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Terrible match


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Clash of Champions is this Sunday? ugh...the card is so weak to..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Women in this company suck balls. How shite are they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> I thought you liked this Absolution angle ?


I do. But do we need more multi-women matches practically every week? I get they have a ton of time to kill, but it gets boring.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Law said:


> Promoting a SD PPV on Raw fpalm




Why wouldn’t they? It’s WWE promoting a WWE PPV on WWE


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> I do. But do we need more multi-women matches practically every week? I get they have a ton of time to kill, but it gets boring.


I agree, tonights match wasn't very good either.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Absolution is still a good angle, but they really need to keep Mandy Rose out of the ring. Mandy's only match between now and WrestleMania should be getting squashed by Asuka. Deville is better. Both should do very minimal talking.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Broken brilliance time :drose


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

MATT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Himiko said:


> But she’s not in the match, she’s accompanying them to the ring. Do you think she should have her own entrance to come out and watch the match from ringside? That’d make no sense


Well, if you want to promote her as a star, then yes. They didn't do this shit back in the day all that often for the big names.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> I do. But do we need more multi-women matches practically every week? I get they have a ton of time to kill, but it gets boring.


Agreed.. The entire division is just a free for all. Even with the stables there is nothing to invest in because there is no singular rivalry being booked


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i bet they fuck this shit up badly


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Absolution are much better used when they attack people at random to establish themselves as predators.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That match wasn't....very good.

I like Absolution, but I'm starting to wonder where this Angle is going. Surely Paige is going to win the Title soon, right? Only so many multi-man matches you can do, before I stop caring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's been so much promo for SD, it feels more like that show than Raw :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Why wouldn’t they? It’s WWE promoting a WWE PPV on WWE


 So where did all this supposed "competition" go?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So here is the question. Why is Mandy Rose, who is green as fresh grass, on Raw and not on the developmental show? I'll tell you why, her looks, rendering the Women's Revolution pointless.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I...am...WOKEN :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> There's been so much promo for SD, it feels more like that show than Raw :lol


SD didn't even bother having AJ show up :maisie3


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Law said:


> Woken Intelligence™ time :drose


FTFY, DAMN IT! :vince5


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wouldn’t Absolution have been so much better if Paige returned, and said “but... I didn’t come alone” and instead of Sonya and Mandy, it was Emma and Summer Rae. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They really should've called Peyton and Billie up to RAW instead of these two.


----------



## CaptCrunchian (Dec 11, 2017)

Law said:


> Promoting a SD PPV on Raw fpalm


Stupid. Maybe they'll start trading announcing teams on certain weeks too. Maybe Owens/Zayn can have matches on Raw. What the hell right?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940393211566198785


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Law said:


> Promoting a SD PPV on Raw fpalm


I know. Just promote your own show and let the other promote theirs.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Wow, you really are an apologist, aren't you?:mj4 Still in the country so your point is moot.


Wow, you're really a hyperpolic complainer, aren't you? No, I'm not an apologist, I'm someone explaining to you why bitching about WWE saying women working a live event in Abu Dabi has never been seen before is really stupid.This is a whole new thing. You're commenting like TNA letting their women wrestlers be hired out for a private party seven years ago is something you and everyone else knew about and saw the video from.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We haven't heard what Woken Matt's theme will be yet right? I'm interested to see what they use.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Was that it?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Love that Matt has his own entrance eyecatch!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally got the Woken graphic captured!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I know. Just promote your own show and let the other promote theirs.


 The whole run through of the card by Raw's commentary was way too much.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> The tongue thing with Paige is getting a bit cringy tho... is it only me?


She's a bad guy, she should be gross and cringy.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Here’s a tip Matt, go back to sleep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this all they are gonna do for the next month??

Back and forth promos lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how this is basically just two crazy guys rambling back and forth to one another :lmao


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Here’s a tip Matt, go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I can already see this angle going to shit.. Is this just going to be a rambling promo battle? Can we get a fucking story here please?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he said broken brilliance................crowd has given up


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Too much of that woken glass graphic..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd not selling Matt all that well this week. Weak crowd.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bray should just be like, "Dafuq?"


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is lame


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope this is not all we are going to get every week. :kobefacepalm

Matt is brilliant though :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why did the same segment for consecutive weeks fpalm

This was meh.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought you guys told me Matt Hardy was good this is p. cringe.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup.. They fucked up Broken Matt already.. They literally have nothing but rambling


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m trying to give it a chance, but I cannot bear this Woken/Broken gimmick, it’s awful. way too cringey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

tha fuk????????


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they fucking ruined it after two weeks, that woken graphic seriously the fuck


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow this is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Matt has creative control, but this is stupid.

Should never have done the same thing two weeks in a row.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> Crowd not selling Matt all that well this week. Weak crowd.


Knew the crowd would be shit when they barely reacted to Joe. Shame. Nothing worse than a dead crowd. Have enough of that shit trying to watch NXT in Full Sail, it's painful.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Now's the time to cut to Farooq just saying Damn more than ever :kobelol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh man. I'm scared for this already.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Asmodeus said:


> Wow, you're really a hyperpolic complainer, aren't you? No, I'm not an apologist, I'm someone explaining to you why bitching about WWE saying women working a live event in Abu Dabi has never been seen before is really stupid.This is a whole new thing. You're commenting like TNA letting their women wrestlers be hired out for a private party seven years ago is something you and everyone else knew about and saw the video from.




So, did they not have it in Abu Dhabi or not? Answer the question instead of deflecting. Wait, I'll give you the answer myself, yes it was in Abu Dhabi. Now stop wasting mine and your time and enjoy the show. 



DELETE :mark :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So have the WWE already butchered Broken Matt?

We need a fucking Final Deletion @ The Hardy's Compund soon.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

No seriously, what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ehhh what the hell are they laughing at? WHAT IS SO FUNNY???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Man this Matt/Bray angle is so cringe worthy, am I the only one thats not into this?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn, that was bad. I'm following the buzzards, sorry, Matt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What in the fuck are these two talking about?

And why are they randomly laughing at each other

:confused


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Didn't I warn about a feud with Bray Wyatt last week? :shrug


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Two weeks in and Matt has ruined the character. Bray's laugh was natural. Matt's was forced.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These promos :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah fuck WWE for ruining this. Fuck I hate Dunn, Vince and all those guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> So have the WWE already butchered Broken Matt?
> 
> We need a fucking Final Deletion @ The Hardy's Compund soon.


They're on the road to it. The segment from last week was great. So, of course, WWE goes to it again and does it two weeks in a row instead of evolving the storyline with a different segment tonight.

fpalm


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Himiko said:


> I’m trying to give it a chance, but I cannot bear this Woken/Broken gimmick, it’s awful. way too cringey.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I’m thinking the same, surely Wyatt can be doing something else instead of feuding with this mess.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#FreeRichHomieSwann


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Cole and Booker corpsing lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Another fatal 4 way? fpalm Itami better debut.

More with this Nia Jax bullshit.

This first hour has been real shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> They're on the road to it. The segment from last week was great. So, of course, WWE goes to it again and does it two weeks in a row instead of evolving the storyline with a different segment tonight.
> 
> fpalm


What's storyline progression? :vince5


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wtf is Enzo wearing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

That got a chuckle out of me. I hope that was the intention to be so ridiculous.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Gulak :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do none of you know about Matt's character at all? They're teasing. Have patience.

That said, we need more than promo battles every week.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> They're on the road to it. The segment from last week was great. So, of course, WWE goes to it again and does it two weeks in a row instead of evolving the storyline with a different segment tonight.
> 
> fpalm


It was literally a copy and paste and replaced nouns and adverbs with new ones.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They fuck up Hardy by making him tag along with the same old Wyatt shit pretaped promo on a screen. Jesus, don't they see this is the last thing people want? Make Wyatt tag along in Broken style vignettes, not the other way around, shitheads!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

It's funny how WWE can ruing everything. They are so delusional god damn. Changing channel back to NHL hockey...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Finn has clearly lost motivation.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Therapy said:


> It was literally a copy and paste and replaced nouns and adverbs with new ones.


Don't forget about Matts shitty glass breaking graphic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Woken Wisdom > Staying Woke. :hayden3

And we even got a hullabaloo of Drew Gabba-Gulak. 



Therapy said:


> Finally got the Woken graphic captured!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beatles123 said:


> Do none of uou know about Matt's character at all? They're teasing. Have patience.


The character is fine, it's the fact they literally did the exact same segment two weeks in a row.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Balor sounds pretty over even in the cesspool of cleveland


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> Do none of uou know about Matt's character at all? They're teasing. Have patience.


Cmon now, you know people on this forum doesn't know what the word patience means


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Finn, lost in the shuffle


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Balor is fookin over!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If Axel is in action, that means the neck brace is finally off. :mark


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Matt is so entertaining with this character but anyone near Bray gets sucked into the abyss. Hoping they dont re-do this again next week. We need something else. Maybe just a promo from Matt from the Hardy compound


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jedah said:


> Another fatal 4 way? fpalm Itami better debut.
> 
> More with this Nia Jax bullshit.
> 
> This first hour has been real shit.


I guess I'm glad I missed most of the first hour tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still love Finn but man the lack of proper direction for him is so annoying.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck did AJ lose to this geek fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Leather Jacket Man! Maybe he’ll pop his collar tonight!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Finn is such a geek, he's feuding with Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel :heyman6


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Finn basically getting a jobber entrance. Didn't even get to see it in full.

RIP Finn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn must be really hating Seth for injuring him last year. That injury literally ruined him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HBKRollins said:


> Don't forget about Matts shitty glass breaking graphic.


I don't mind the graphic










It's actually nicely done










I just hate










How they kept










Fucking inserting it in










At every break in 










The promo


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

fuk was that cringy smile from Finn heading down the ramp?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> If Axel is in action, that means the neck brace is finally off. :mark


If he wrestles in the neck brace :sodone


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Matt is so entertaining with this character but anyone near Bray gets sucked into the abyss. Hoping they dont re-do this again next week. We need something else. Maybe just a promo from Matt from the Hardy compound


It's amazing that in TNA the broken gimmick was fresh and interesting every week. In WWE they are already re-doing promos from the week before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> Why the fuck did AJ lose to this geek fpalm


A 50 year old man named Kane needed someone to beat :vince5


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The character is fine, it's the fact they literally did the exact same segment two weeks in a row.


except this time they put a broken glass effect between cuts, like fucking seriously man.

i'm done for the night


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Trophies said:


> If Axel is in action, that means the neck brace is finally off. :mark


Chains couldn't hold him down, so of course a neck brace wouldn't, either.

3YEE:16 says The Axe Man's gonna cut his ass! >


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Balor will now have a competitive match with Axel. :lmao

He's so done.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

When you hear Miz's theme then realize it's Curtis Axel :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys coming out to Miz's theme.

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Axel wrestling in the neckbrace :lmao EDIT: Ok maybe not lol.

Also, why do they think Finn's entrance is so funny?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I keep thinking Miz is coming out, and then 

"Oh, it's Axel."

Reminds me of me when I always used to mark out to Nattie's theme thinking it was Bret :mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> If he wrestles in the neck brace :sodone


Welp. You called it. :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

You know what's coming Balor squashing Axel but taking 90% of the offence. WWE Logic


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The chains are off!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there such a thing as being negatively-hyped for a match? 

OMG THE NECK BRACE SWERVE!! Bobby Heenan you are not Curtis..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Axel's big reveal, lol, who wouldn't be scared of that?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HE'S WRESTLING IN THE FUCKING NECKBRACE :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Welp. You called it. :lmao


haha almost, I legit didn't think he was gonna take it off for a second.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> You know what's coming Balor squashing Axel but taking 90% of the offence. WWE Logic


That's the current WWE formula for matches. Guy who is going to lose gets the majority of the offense so he doesn't look too weak.

It's so predictable and boring at this point.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No he's not :mj2

Fuck you WWE, that would have been hilarious.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

And what the hell was the point of that, exactly? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

No one is really that over tonight.

Maybe Braun, Seth or Ambrose will get it during their match?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

At least that was quick


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nevermind The Undertaker's streak

The Curtis Axel neckbrace streak has come to an end :mj2

Kind of depressing that was my favourite part of RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good. Let's get this Seth/Sheamus match out of the way. Glad they're not main eventing.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

so what was the point of that match?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Barred from ringside! 

So, who's interfering?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh good, Seth's up next. Something to keep me interested :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another random easy win for Finn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't WWE splurge for a real cervical collar? Those foam things do absolutely nothing medically to stabilize the c-spine. They're for shitty TV shows only.. Oh wait...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man I'm coming close to wanting to turn this thing off. If Asuka wasn't on and out of sheer curiosity with what they do with Braun/Kane are all that's really keeping me watching at this point. This first hour has been that much of an enthusiasm killer.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> That's the current WWE formula for matches. Guy who is going to lose gets the majority of the offense so he doesn't look too weak.
> 
> It's so predictable and boring at this point.


I call it The George Wells booking*. It makes no sense because it makes the winner look weak and no one get's over.


* It's a reference to WM 2 where Jake Roberts squash Gorge Wells but took 90% of the offence.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor finn trapped in WWE purgatory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> No one is really that over tonight.
> 
> Maybe Braun, Seth or Ambrose will get it during their match?


Nobody is over because this crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ's merch getting heavily featured, he must be selling a fuck ton :bjpenn

Explains his booking.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The guy that shows up in the Popeyes commercial on the far right for 1/2 a second looks like a young Samoa Joe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More Shield merch getting pushed. Gah.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Joe's promo was the best part of this first hour. Everything else has been pretty painful to be honest. Pretty bad multi-man match, Bray/Matt segment re-hash, random Finn/Axel match. Sheesh.

Hopefully this picks up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just checked WWE shop.com, AJ has 4 items in the top 6 sellers.

#1, #3, #4 and #6.

Cena #2.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> More Shield merch getting pushed. Gah.


I'm starting to think they are going to keep them together until past January.

God, I really hope not. I love The Shield, but this reunion has flopped big time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ must be making bank on that merch money :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm starting to think they are going to keep them together until past January.
> 
> God, I really hope not. I love The Shield, but this reunion has flopped big time.


They keep selling too much merch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

And death is here with a promo to bore us even more.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I mean Kane main eventing in 2017 is just hilarious :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Enter the Abyss with a fellow monster.

Who the fuck says this shit fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Imagine how shitty a Kane vs Lesnar match would be lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with a good pop from a weak crowd.

:bjpenn


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Braun feuding with Kane really lessens my interest for him all together.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

NXT on USA this week :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE Logic

BUY SHIELD MERCH! BUY SHIELD MERCH! BUY SHIELD MERCH! BUY SHIELD MERCH! BUY SHIELD MERCH! BUY SHIELD MERCH! BUY SHIELD MERCH! 


Seth comes out to non-Shield music


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Roman's reign without the Shield is going to be dreadful so I hope they stay together. It's the one saving grace of reuniting them.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So Seth got destroyed at the beginning of the show but now he's perfectly fine ??


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

BURN IT DOWN!!!! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brock/Kane would be such a terrible match :lmao

Could you imagine Kane as Universal Champion in 2018. :bryanlol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This crowd is ass.

Let's see if they wake up during the match and start strong chants during the match.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, Corey saying Rollins is still banged up. I thought he was scratching behind his ear.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sheamus is so boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth woke the crowd up with that spot.

:bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> So Seth got destroyed at the beginning of the show but now he's perfectly fine ??


 This the WWE now, they don't sell injuries. Remember the shit with Apollo Crews when he was attacked backstage and walked out fine for his match with Jericho. Meltzer discussed it and said they're told not to sell.

Hell, AJ got his ass whipped by Lesnar and he walked out fine on SD.

The only time they didn't was for Roman when Braun tried to kill him and they tried to get sympathy for him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice sell and bump there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sheamus isn't going to bump much this match, he's carrying an injury so expect him to do most of the work on top.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is Sheamus injured or not?

Because Seth is definitely not going easy on him here :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't know how Sheamus is working with spinal stenosis. And he's 40, too. That seems kind of...insane to me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth still giving a shit.. Nice to see. He got complacent for a bit there and rebounded with his work rate.. He's one of the few left who aren't just dialing it in..


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

What is the point of sheamus?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"He hit hard" :cole


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

These knock out of the ring to go to commercial break segments are so predictable and boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has woken the crowd up to a certain degree. Not GREAT, but they're definitely showing signs of life. Even more impressive since these two have been in ALOT of matches together in recent months.

:bjpenn


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> I don't know how Sheamus is working with spinal stenosis. And he's 40, too. That seems kind of...insane to me.


Especially when he's working House Shows, too :confused

I hope he actually wants to work & WWE isn't forcing him to work through an injury.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> This match has woken the crowd up to a certain degree. Not GREAT, but they're definitely showing signs of life. Even more impressive since these two have been in ALOT of matches together in recent months.
> 
> :bjpenn


Definitely. I expected this to be the most dead match of the night considering it's the most overplayed match there could possibly be at this present time.

If Seth waking up this shit tier crowd isn't proof he's over, I'm not sure what else will convince people.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> I don't know how Sheamus is working with spinal stenosis. And he's 40, too. That seems kind of...insane to me.


I imagine that since 1-800-FELLA is a stiff bastard, he also has a respectably high pain threshold.

:draper2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn, I see everyone's already turned on Broken Matt. Must be a record. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> What is the point of sheamus?


Idk, being one of the best & consistent performers on the roster. That's a pretty good point :armfold


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I imagine that since 1-800-FELLA is a stiff bastard, he also has a respectably high pain threshold.
> 
> :draper2


For sure, he's definitely tough. It's just crazy to me. SS is serious. I just don't want him to get even more injured for this company.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Damn, I see everyone's already turned on Broken Matt. Must be a record. :lmao


I turned on Broken Matt after Final Deletion, that was the last time the gimmick was good to me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's pants are particularly shiny tonight :lol

Random but I just noticed lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Damn, I see everyone's already turned on Broken Matt. Must be a record. :lmao


I didn't see anyone turning on him, the rehash of last week's segment was just shit. Was just incoherent rambling. I've already forgotten about it, because it was so similar. I was hoping for some storyline progression.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Cool submission move by Sheamus.


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

Law said:


> Enter the Abyss with a fellow monster.
> 
> Who the fuck says this shit fpalm


For a second I thought you meant Kane brought Abyss from TNA with him.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Damn, I see everyone's already turned on Broken Matt. Must be a record. :lmao


It isn't we turned on Matt inparticular. It's we turned on WWE..

We know Matt is capable of carrying the character to a compelling storyline.. It's just the WWE is going with the "That segment worked so lets beat it into the ground and repeat it" mindset..

We've seen it a thousand times so we already know WWE has nothing for the character or story at all.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Listen up guys, now for this match you’re all BANNED from ringside. But if you wanna go out and interfere I can’t stop you” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth has definitely WOKEN the crowd up.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

```

```



The Fourth Wall said:


> Especially when he's working House Shows, too :confused
> 
> I hope he actually wants to work & WWE isn't forcing him to work through an injury.


Apparently, he barely took any bumps.


Sheamus even though injured, is doing solid work on Seths leg. :bjpenn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved this combo.. Very nicely done by both


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

There's an Indy wrestler in my local fed who gets his hair inspiration from Sheamus, he has the same ridiculous Mohawk and he gets the 'you look stupid' chant :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with knee selling in the middle of the Falcon Arrow.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> For sure, he's definitely tough. It's just crazy to me. SS is serious. I just don't want him to get even more injured for this company.


Considering his ties with Haitch, I reckon that their booking of him will be done very appropriately in regard to his injury.

What's sad is that Shesaro has been wound up being such a great unit when it had no business doing so, so taking FELLA off the road for rehab in the event his injury gets too severe would not only end their momentum, but also result in Cesaro needing to be booked properly, which we all know won't happen because lolWWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match *** 3/4.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I still don't like the knee finisher.

It has no name and doesn't look hard hitting.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The Knee!!

Goddamn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Seth selling the knee DURING THE 3 COUNT!! :mark:

That there is a professional wrestler selling like a fucking legend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT A MATCH!!!

GREAT SELLING by Seth!!!


:mark:

Actual PSYCHOLOGY IN A WWE MATCH?!?! No spammed signature moves, finishers, or nearfalls?!?!?

I'm in heaven.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth was overselling that knee.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This match has been a lot better than I was expecting. Especially when you keep in mind Sheamus is not working 100%. :bjpenn

Seems to have woke this awful crowd up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Seth!!! :woo

And look, a match that ended clean with no interference for a change. Nice to see lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Therapy said:


> It isn't we turned on Matt inparticular. It's we turned on WWE..
> 
> We know Matt is capable of carrying the character to a compelling storyline.. It's just the WWE is going with the "That segment worked so lets beat it into the ground and repeat it" mindset..
> 
> We've seen it a thousand times so we already know WWE has nothing for the character or story at all.


It's only been the second week the character has debuted in WWE. Why not just focus on enjoying Matt's delivery for now seeing as it's still fresh? We can't judge whether WWE have ruined it yet, although I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> NXT on USA this week :mark:


Peyton's debut on tv roud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Rollins finisher is really called The Knee


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Helluva match there. Great in-ring action, and great storytelling by both guys.

Sheamus proving to be one of the most underrated performers on the roster, and ring general Rollins is back doing his thing :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SantaStopper said:


> WHAT A MATCH!!!
> 
> GREAT SELLING by Seth!!!
> 
> ...


When the least hyped match of the Night on paper, becomes the best.

WWE in a nutshell :bryanlol

Seth has now had two incredible performances with Cesaro & Sheamus. This guy hasn't lost a beat as a Solo guy.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seth with some ACTUAL good selling tonight :mark Solid TV match. Take note people, that match actually had psychology.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

No Itami. :lmao

Fucking pointless.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose v. Joe SHOULD be f*cking fantastic but it won't be.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Yay Seth!!! :woo
> 
> And look, a match that ended clean with no interference for a change. Nice to see lol.


I'm shocked since they said everyone was barred from ringside.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> I still don't like the knee finisher.
> 
> It has no name and doesn't look hard hitting.




And when it’s done in tag matches with Dean, the opponent doesn’t even fall down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Seth with some ACTUAL good selling tonight :mark Solid TV match.


The match also wasn't what we were talking about before, with the loser getting like 90% of the offense. The offense was way more split than usual throughout the match. What happened?!? :lol That was awesome. And the selling by Seth, during the Falcon Arrow AND the actual winning pin? I don't think I've seen anyone in WWE sell during they're making their winning pin.

:trips8


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice, Seth pulls out a win and caused Booker T to eat his words but this means Dean will lose and Roman will win. Sigh. It would be nice if all three guys would win but they won't.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:ambrose3: "Thanks for the pep talk!"

:ambrose4: "And for letting me master dem tittayz!"

8*D


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

It’s quite surprising that Cedric hasn’t even been considered for Cruiserweight champion, they’re willing to push Rich Swann again before giving Cedric a shot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That match really made me sad.. That was old school WWE in a nut shell.. Great wrestling, great selling, both telling a story in the ring, clean finish and both guys came out looking good.

It's so sad this is a rarity now a days.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Jedah said:


> No Itami. :lmao
> 
> Fucking pointless.


Exaclty. Where the fuck is Hideo?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

What an odd opening segment. Joe was beast on the mic, but it dragged when he kept calling out for Roman and they just kept cutting to the Shield watching him on the screen. Seems like they were trying something new and it just felt really odd and out of place.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Knee(s)*

1:03


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> The match also wasn't what we were talking about before, with the loser getting like 90% of the offense. The offense was way more split than usual throughout the match. What happened?!? :lol That was awesome. And the selling by Seth, during the Falcon Arrow AND the actual winning pin? I don't think I've seen anyone in WWE sell during they're making their winning pin.
> 
> :trips8


 Brock literaly did a few weeks back against AJ.

In terms of selling, no one does it better or more realistic than him. He gets the little things more than anyone I've ever seen in the business. But I guess he would since he's competed in MMA before and knows what it's like to be in a fight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Exaclty. Where the fuck is Hideo?


Hes the new Emmalina, we are gonna see promos for his debut for 6 months.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Brock literaly did a few weeks back against AJ.
> 
> In terms of selling, no one does it better or more realistic than him. He gets the little things more than anyone I've ever seen in the business. But I guess he would since he's competed in MMA before and knows what it's like to be in a fight.


That's the problem. It's usually only reserved for the high profile matches when WWE wants to make $$$ selling the match. It's hardly EVER reserved for a random throw away match on RAW..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> Imagine how shitty a Kane vs Lesnar match would be lol


Wouldn't be any worse than Braun vs Brock though.

Should have just given the match to Balor.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Hes the new Emmalina, we are gonna see promos for his debut for 6 months.




With photos of him in a sexy bikini, and then he’ll come out in a tight short dress. I totally see it


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Exaclty. Where the fuck is Hideo?


Have you always been a Hideo fan or are you just taking up space on his bandwagon hype train because he's coming to 205 live?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lump Of Cole said:


> Ambrose v. Joe SHOULD be f*cking fantastic but it won't be.


I think it'll be decent, but can't see it topping that Seth/Sheamus match. Just great psychology. Took me back to good old TV matches. Didn't go on too long either, which was perfect.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> The match also wasn't what we were talking about before, with the loser getting like 90% of the offense. The offense was way more split than usual throughout the match. What happened?!? :lol That was awesome. And the selling by Seth, during the Falcon Arrow AND the actual winning pin? I don't think I've seen anyone in WWE sell during they're making their winning pin.
> 
> :trips8



Yes, this was pretty good. They didn't need shortcuts to try and prove they are any good, they showed it through great selling, limb targeting and psychology. 


Time for the A-Show to start.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm annoyed that Noam Dar didn't get a chance in this  Poor Noam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Brock literaly did a few weeks back against AJ.
> 
> In terms of selling, no one does it better or more realistic than him. He gets the little things more than anyone I've ever seen in the business. But I guess he would since he's competed in MMA before and knows what it's like to be in a fight.


Ah I didn't notice.

Man, what a fantastic match. Also, great knee work by Sheamus and psychology by both. That was an absolute clinic in selling the knee.

:banderas


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I want Mustafa Ali to win, I'd really like to see him be all heroic and take the CW title.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> Have you always been a Hideo fan or are you just taking up space on his bandwagon hype train because he's coming to 205 live?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk



Been a fan of Hideo ever since I saw him in NOAH around 6 years back. Kind of offended actually


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I didn't see anyone turning on him, the rehash of last week's segment was just shit. Was just incoherent rambling. I've already forgotten about it, because it was so similar. I was hoping for some storyline progression.


I read a quite a few posts calling him bad or cringe. It's annoying because everyone was loving him up last week, and now he's bad apparently.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

They're really using a painfully simple picture of a poolside for Daivari's minitron. :mj4 Because we needed another reminder that he's the resident geek of both the CW division *and* The 'Zo Train. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Monstrous main event" 

You know Vince is jerking off at coining that term.. Drink every time Cole says it..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Therapy said:


>


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, Drew is incredible. All he had to do was be himself..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Match has been boring but I did like this.. Nicely done.. zZZzzZzzzZZz otherwise.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Great DDT from Mustafa and sell from Alexander. Decent enough match so far but the crowd couldn't really care less which is a shame, hopefully they pick up towards the second half of the match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good match so far, shame the crowd are dead.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, my Give-A-Fuck meter for the show is basically at zero after the Seth match.

:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Braun or Kane facing Lesnar at the Rumble is fucking annoyingly stupid.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I watch this shit every week and I STILL have no idea what this match is supposed to be about or the reason it's happening despite WWE trying to tell me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN. Alexander is good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match isn't that bad, the crowd shouldn't be this dead.

Cleveland are a shitty crowd. It's a shame cos the crowds have been really good recently.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gulak has been the only entertaining thing on the show so far.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I watch this shit every week and I STILL have no idea what this match is supposed to be about or the reason it's happening despite WWE trying to tell me.


It's why the cruiser weight division is a failure and why no one really cares, they do all their story advancement on 205 live and no one watches that shit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I watch this shit every week and I STILL have no idea what this match is supposed to be about or the reason it's happening despite WWE trying to tell me.


I know it's the "kewl edgy" thing to cry about WWE, but it's very very obvious why this match is happening and if you don't know then you have not been paying attention.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ali's gear is eerily similar to Hurricane Helm's gear.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Tony Neece's trunks look like they're made of hard plastic.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Great match


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Pretty good match from thde CW's. That Tope Con Hiro from Nese :mark


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Gulak's face, lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice. I like Alexander. Dude is talented.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This match is still going? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What is it with these midwestern crowds? Every time they seem to suck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, another nicely done combo.. Some nice spots in the match but it had no psychology at all. It was mainly just spots.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Charly looks amazing tonight


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> It's why the cruiser weight division is a failure and why no one really cares, they do all their story advancement on 205 live and no one watches that shit.


What are you talking about? Everything about this Fatal Four Way has happened on RAW. The initial 2 F4Ws happened on RAW and the explanation for why this Fatal Four Way is also happening, happened on RAW.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Cedric Alexander is special. Mustafa is very good too, as is Nese. 

I fucking love the Lumbar check. Best finisher in WWE right now, bar none.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gulak looks like JBL's mini-me in that suit and tie and with that hairstyle.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> Ali's gear is eerily similar to Hurricane Helm's gear.




Looks like the Starbucks logo on his trunks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty nice match. Cedric winning is a no-brainer, although I'm really torn between him and Gabba-Gulak over who should face Enzo.



Therapy said:


> Match has been boring but I did like this.. Nicely done.. zZZzzZzzzZZz otherwise.


That slingshot swinging Flatiner is a thing of beauty. :banderas

Zema Ion does something similar, although he uses a tornado DDT instead of the Flatliner.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh hey Dean's match is the last one for The Shield :woo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Abisial said:


> What are you talking about? Everything about this Fatal Four Way has happened on RAW. The initial 2 F4Ws happened on RAW and the explanation for why this Fatal Four Way is also happening, happened on RAW.


Outside of these fatal 4 way matches and this new shit with Enzo/Nia when is the last time we had a relevant CW story taking place mainly on RAW and not 205 live? 

Debuting the division on RAW and saying it was gonna be RAW exclusive only to move it to their own show on Tuesdays after SDL was such a failure. it legit took all the fucks I gave about the division and the wrestlers in it and threw them out the window.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Oh no, they put the spot fest next to the CW match fpalm That's serious going to put a damper on the Cesaro match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Outside of these fatal 4 way matches and this new shit with Enzo/Nia when is the last time we had a relevant CW story taking place mainly on RAW and not 205 live?
> 
> Debuting the division on RAW and saying it was gonna be RAW exclusive only to move it to their own show on Tuesdays after SDL was such a failure. it legit took all the fucks I gave about the division and the wrestlers in it and threw them out the window.


Not too long ago Enzo was main eventing RAWs.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Enzo stop being mean to Drew  :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Nia is so done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Nia again :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus this stuff with Nia is cringe as fuck.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

she likes gulak....lame.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nia Jax looks like she's gonna rape Enzo's ass


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, Enzo gets a chant for hitting on Nia, that's great.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't screw this up WWE! Make Gulak a top face!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I really have to wonder if Nia being put in a love story with Enzo is Vince's punishment for her running to Rock to talk about her booking in the company.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nia Jax praising Drew Gulak's powerpoint presentations :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol Gulak and Enzo are gold together.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gulak 2018: Make Powerpoints Great Again! :trump3

But :deandre at Nia wanting a taste of Enzo's cannoli.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha. Loving the Nia Enzo storyline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Fucking Nia :lol:lol:lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> I really have to wonder if Nia being put in a love story with Enzo is Vince's punishment for her running to Rock to talk about her booking in the company.


it's Gulak she likes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This Nia Enzo thing is fucking weird


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I can't wait till Gulak stretches Enzo to shit. Enzo and Nia has potential, I guess. It could be entertaining.


The piss break is up next.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I remember Nia not liking her booking, and then she agrees to work with Enzo? I'm so confused.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

anything good happened on raw so far other than they ruining woken matt already?

edit: of course wwe ruining woken matt not a good thing


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why are they doing this to her?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Still split reactions.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't fucking get it..

The New Day in singles competitions come out to The New Day theme

The Shield in singles competitions come out to their individual themes

The inconsistency bothers me.. They're pushing the Shield to the moon to sell merchandise but insist only portraying them as individuals in singles matches


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why are they doing this to her?


It's to Enzo, who apparently into big women. It's a rib.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Reigns with almost zero reaction.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm late.

Cesaro in an IC title match?! 

Sweet!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is Cesaro ever going to stop wearing that shoulder tape? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

EIGHT clotheslines from Roman so far.


Correction Nine


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Is Cesaro ever going to stop wearing that shoulder tape? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natalie Portman.

:trips8


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> I remember Nia not liking her booking, and then she agrees to work with Enzo? I'm so confused.


If i remember right nia had a back injury and took some time off some random no name dirty said she walked out because of sasha or alexa and since the IWC isnt her biggest fan,that story was the one that run around the most


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They really need to play up Enzo’s fat fetish. Have him shove food down Nia’s mouth every week to get fatter. 

The payoff comes when Enzo decides Nia isn’t getting fat enough and he breaks up with her. Nia then frogsplashes on him through a table.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? They remade Jumanji???? The first one was only good because Robin Williams sold the movie himself.. The Rock is no Robin Williams and this new one looks corny as fuck..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Is Cesaro ever going to stop wearing that shoulder tape? :lol


He's got a sponsorship.

jk

I was reading about it, though, and supposedly it doesn't work and some trainers and doctors even say it's bad because athletes will attempt to work when they shouldn't because they put too much reliance on it. Like they psych themselves up that they're okay, even when they should be resting their injury.

I don't know if Cesaro is still messed up, but he is kind of putting something out there as helping him perform, when it's more or less a superstition that it helps.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> I don't fucking get it..
> 
> The New Day in singles competitions come out to The New Day theme
> 
> ...




I’m guessing it’s because they still want them to remain as 3 individual top stars as well as being the Shield. Also this way, they can promote the Shield merch and their individual merch. Like Seth’s new red Burn it down tshirt available worldwide on the WWE website for only $9.95 terms and conditions apply


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What? The best parts were during the commercial!


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I don't fucking get it..
> 
> The New Day in singles competitions come out to The New Day theme
> 
> ...


I realize they're NXT call ups but to add to that, Absolution only having Paige's theme and The Riott Squad only having Ruby Riott's theme and not any sort of team specific theme.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> I was reading about it, though, and supposedly it doesn't work and some trainers and doctors even say it's bad because athletes will attempt to work when they shouldn't because they put too much reliance on it. Like they psych themselves up that they're okay, even when they should be resting their injury.



I knew it was bullshit the moment he started wearing it and looked up what it claimed to do lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't even understand what Cesaro is saying other than, "Give up."


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Therapy said:


> WTF? They remade Jumanji???? The first one was only good because Robin Williams sold the movie himself.. The Rock is no Robin Williams and this new one looks corny as fuck..




The Rock is to movies, what Bray Wyatt is to rivalries


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> I realize they're NXT call ups but to add to that, Absolution only having Paige's theme and The Riott Squad only having Ruby Riott's theme and not any sort of team specific theme.


Very valid point also.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Asmodeus said:


> He's got a sponsorship.
> 
> jk
> 
> ...


I taped up my knee after an injury, and was stunned how much better it felt with the tape on.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Cesaro spitting truth bombs on Reigns lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> I realize they're NXT call ups but to add to that, Absolution only having Paige's theme and The Riott Squad only having Ruby Riott's theme and not any sort of team specific theme.



This really bugs me, They really need to hurry up and give Absolution their own bad ass theme no reason to continue to use Paiges theme every week.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Very boring match. Worst part of Raw so far.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This Raw has been very boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit; the Pats are actually losing to Miami.

:trips8


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I knew it was bullshit the moment he started wearing it and looked up what it claimed to do lol


It's just like the Phiten necklaces all the MLB players were wearing a few odd years ago. That company made a fortune off selling pseudoscience bullshit medical therapy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good match so far but the crowd is dead for this.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

You can actually see the difference between Seth and Roman's selling, Seth looked like he was in agony, Roman looks like he is resting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> They really need to play up Enzo’s fat fetish. Have him shove food down Nia’s mouth every week to get fatter.
> 
> The payoff comes when Enzo decides Nia isn’t getting fat enough and he breaks up with her. Nia then frogsplashes on him through a table.


Legit reminded me of this :lmao:






When you take into account how perverse Vince supposedly is, he'd probably green light such fuckery.

:heston


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Does Reings do anything other than get his ass whooped the whole match before his comeback spots every single match?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Bar concentrating on the limbs of Shield members so far. Will Joe do the same, maybe target Dean's elbow, cos he's still wearing that elbow pad? :hmm:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ha, as if they’d ever have Roman tap. Give up Cesaro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

SantaStopper said:


> Holy shit; the Pats are actually losing to Miami.
> 
> :trips8


The Bills have a chance :mj


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Cesaro is so damn good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Does Reings do anything other than get his ass whooped the whole match before his comeback spots every single match?


No. All he does is "sell" or his version of resting.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

lol, How is he standing!?! 

Could it be because Cesaro has been working his upper body the whole match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> The Bills have a chance :mj


For what?

:troll


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That was the most awkward transition ever from Roman.

This is awesome? Really? God this crowd really is the worst ever.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reigns botching the fuck out of that chain


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Way too many nearfalls and not one of them are the least bit convincing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn I want Cesaro to win so bad... but i know he won't.

Sigh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

How great would it be if Cesaro won? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

HOLY SHIT, did he just deadlift Cesaro with his bad arm? FUCK THIS MATCH.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

"power of Roman!"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> The Bills have a chance :mj


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a soft Spear but it makes sense cos Roman was selling his hurt arm.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ehhhh. What the hell was with that ref spot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> This really bugs me, They really need to hurry up and give Absolution their own bad ass theme no reason to continue to use Paiges theme every week.


At least Paige has the best (or one of the best) themes in that division :shrug

Imagine if they were Brie Bella's lackeys and they had to come out to her entrance theme fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Pinned with the worlds worst spear.. God I hate Reigns... He stunk up that match so bad..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same old, same old. Loser gets most of the offense, only to job. And the person who gets their ass kicked all match, all of a sudden doesn't feel the pain anymore.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Good limb work from Cesaro to start, but when it looked to lift it was clunky and underwhelming.

*** 1/2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If only I was 6 years old again, I might have thought Cesaro would win....


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Predictable and Awful.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet Dean will lose now, cos that's usually how it goes lol.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

running hug by Roman Reigns


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Everything is all about everything :cole


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool match, there was some of that stuff I've seen b/c I've watched a ton of their Shield vs Bar/Joe house show matches, but a lot of it was new. Seth and Sheamus have been doing most of the work in those, so theirs was a lot more redundant to me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

THE FOTC FOLKS!!! A RING TECHNICIAN! 

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn. I didn't want Asuka to appear on this dumpster fire of a RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Sheamus still shining with no spammed signature moves, finishers, or nearfalls.

:rollins


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Braun needs to say less 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> That was a soft Spear but it makes sense cos Roman was selling his hurt arm.


And yet he did a deadlifted sitout powerbomb a little while before the finish. I'm a Reigns fan, but that was so asinine. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So we gonna get another Absolution stare down with Asuka again this week?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> The Bar concentrating on the limbs of Shield members so far. Will Joe do the same, maybe target Dean's elbow, cos he's still wearing that elbow pad? :hmm:


???

I thought Dean had legit messed up his elbow?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cesaro did great work on the arm but it was wasted due to some atrocious selling from Roman. He dead lifted him with the bad arm. Below average TV match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch them blow their load early on Asuka vs. Absolution who looked like shit tonight anyway.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised we got into the third hour without seeing Kurt Angle at all lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I just realised we got into the third hour without seeing Kurt Angle at all lol.


Or Jason Jordan.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> ???
> 
> I thought Dean had legit messed up his elbow?


I don't know? They've never said what's up with him, cos he just started wearing the elbow pad out of the blue.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Why the hell isn't this crowd just leaving of sheer boredom


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I just realised we got into the third hour without seeing Kurt Angle at all lol.


Very telling it took over 2hrs for anyone to mention this.. Tells you just how compelling his role is. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Cesaro did great work on the arm but it was wasted due to some atrocious selling from Roman. He dead lifted him with the bad arm. Below average TV match.


 Nah, he lifted him with the left arm.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> So we gonna get another Absolution stare down with Asuka again this week?


She needs to join them so Paige can do promos for her and give Asuka some character.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love this entrance.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE please give Asuka back her music from NXT, this main roster version is cancer.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

She looks like a drunken slut leaving a bar at 2am


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ironcladd1 said:


> She needs to join them so Paige can do promos for her and give Asuka some character.


Nope. That would kill Asuka. She needs to stay on her own.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"She gave Asuka a ton of competition." :cole selling Alicia the jobber as competition for Asuka. fpalm

Edit: Yep, they're gonna blow their load early with Absolution.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I just realised we got into the third hour without seeing Kurt Angle at all lol.


You know, I hadn't noticed, shows how important the GM role is. I like Angle, but not as GM, not a good fit for him. Hell I'm done with on screen authority figures in general at this point...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm getting Shinsuke vibes from the oversell of this fucking entrance. We fucking get it.. You're pushing her to the moon.. Stop with this over the top entrance.. She isn't Asukataker.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Nah, he lifted him with the left arm.


No, he didn't. Roman lifted him with the arm with tattoo, the same arm Cesaro has been working on all match. 



Finally, Asuka. They better not have their retarded version of a squash again.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Cesaro did great work on the arm but it was wasted due to some atrocious selling from Roman. He dead lifted him with the bad arm. Below average TV match.


I bet honestly 80% of your posts are about Roman Reigns. You are OBSESSED with the man, or at least the character. 

You may need to take a break from the show. Until you can figure out all those feelings you are having when you see him


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The more I get to see Mandy, the better.

:trips8


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

This Raw has been fucking shite. All we need now is Kane winning to Main Event a major PPV in 2018. Vince is determined to destroy this company before he dies. Also LOL at Reigns tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are trying to sell Roman IC title matches like Cena's US title open challenges, but Cena's matches were better despite being finisher/kickout for 20 minutes.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Honestly they should be keeping Asuka and Absolution as far apart as possible, at this point none of them can afford to take a loss.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I don't know? They've never said what's up with him, cos he just started wearing the elbow pad out of the blue.


They had an interview with the Shield when they were walking down a hall after a match and Dean was acting like it was hurt and then started wearing the elbow pad. Remember when Roman wore one for the longest time? He had a bone chip floating around in his elbow and just worked with it until he had to take time off for something else and got it fixed then. These guys are walking around injured all the time.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuka over with this dead crowd :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This is good!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor Asuka speaks no English, trying to pretend to know what Paige is saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is the entire division out here? LOL


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SpikeDudley said:


> I bet honestly 80% of your posts are about Roman Reigns. You are OBSESSED with the man, or *at least the character.*
> 
> You may need to take a break from the show.]Until you can figure out all those feelings you are having when you see him


What character? :ha



Is Asuka going to fight all three? They aren't ready for Asuka.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That sell by Paige.

:lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Well that didn't make any damn sense.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Paige really should try to speak English:

“You either mooouthewey or we make you mooouthewey.”


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So they're trying to sell Alicia as too injured to have a match, but yet not too injured to join a beat down? Or is this just part of her crazy character?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... This is the worst time and place for a brawl... If Paige just killed Asuka and walked away it would leave something to bite into... These stupid NWO brawls do nothing to move stories.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

What lol?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh damn, even Dana, Nia and Alexa are getting into the fray. :bjpenn

Has your faith in this angle been maintained, @Jedah ? :hmm


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

well thats a month of wasted time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Mandy Rose appeared to be selling her implant? Okay.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Dumb. But at least it might have stopped the pulling of the trigger too early on Asuka/Absolution. And what is Alexa doing? What is Paige doing? Is she going after the title or not?

This night has been total fucking garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The entire women's divison comes out to fight off 3 women :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry guys, I jinxed it cos Jordan showed up too :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Asuka single handedly uniting the entire women’s division. 

ASUKA FOR PRESIDENT! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF was that fuggery?

Some of the women didn't know if they should attack Absolution or where to stand for the camera.

Turrible!!!

LOL


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka should have killed them all.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Sorry guys, I jinxed it cos Jordan showed up too :lmao


You know, I was just about to blame you. :heyman6


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> WWE please give Asuka back her music from NXT, this main roster version is cancer.


It;s a lot better now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh damn, even Dana, Nia and Alexa are getting into the fray. :bjpenn
> 
> Has your faith in this angle been maintained, @Jedah ? :hmm


It's certainly been booked terribly tonight. Then again, so has everything else.

I still think Paige vs. Asuka is the program to do but they really need to be careful with how they go about this shit. Paige by herself is fine, but the weakness of her lackeys, particularly Mandy, was proven very clearly tonight.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They are trying to sell Roman IC title matches like Cena's US title open challenges, but Cena's matches were better despite being finisher/kickout for 20 minutes.


Why better?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Holding your own isn't winning"

Them truth bombs.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

For fucks sake wasting Dean vs Joe on this trash crowd.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Shouldn’t Alexa have some sort of relevancy as the Women’s champion? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> It;s a lot better now.


It's really not


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Jordan doing well there! good segment


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They are trying to sell Roman IC title matches like Cena's US title open challenges, but Cena's matches were better despite being finisher/kickout for 20 minutes.


 There was tension and anticpation for those matches, not these ones whatsoever.

I don't he's actually had a great match yet, all of them so far have been decent.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> It's really not




Yeah I preferred it before, when the vocals were more blended in with the music instead of now with the vocals standing out so much


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Why better?


Because Cena in his latter years really put over the talent to the moon. Say what you want but Cena didn't dial in matches when he was doing his open challenges. He sold the fuck out of them, sold his competitor as legit and worked his ass off and would pull out moves he used to only save for PPVs.

Reigns on the other hand adopted Cenas old 3 Moves Of Doom role.. And he botches anything remotely complex.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

First appearance fo JJ tonight :bjpenn


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I love what's going on with JJ and Kurt. JJ's such a shit, the "dad" stuff got thrown out quick when he didn't get his way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law said:


> The entire women's divison comes out to fight off 3 women :lol


Gotta make Absolutely look strong.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Well time to watch the Patriots lose, I'm out.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

At least Asuka got over with this dead as fuck crowd.

There's a ton of potential in Paige vs. Asuka but tonight was garbage. Not fatal by any means but you can tell absolutely no forethought went into it.

Absolution should divide and conquer the women's division, Paige should win the title, then you set up the Asuka program after the Rumble, but I do have to admit my faith was shaken. Sonya Deville can probably work as backup but Mandy is a really weak link.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean about to be the only Shield member to lose tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yet again, Dean the only one in Shield gear. If I didn't know better, I'd think they're eventually gonna have Dean say to Seth & Roman that it looks like he's the only one who really cares about The Shield :hmm:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Gotta make Absolutely look strong.


Having JoJo's leaks in your signature is super fucked up bro.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't hit him, Dean, I'm going to be so embarrassed when he hits back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Crowd is really hot for this.

My boi JJ out here, not only has he taken Roman''s heat, he's taking his feud as well :drose


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs Dean Ambrose :bjpenn This should be good. 


Oh look, Jason Jordan is here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh go away JJ fpalm He's gonna ruin this match, isn't he? Poor Deano will be the only one who's match gets interfered in. MEH.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

They won't give this match much time will they?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Yet again, Dean the only one in Shield gear. If I didn't know better, I'd think they're eventually gonna have Dean say to Seth & Roman that it looks like he's the only one who really cares about The Shield :hmm:


 Can't tell the difference between Roman with or without Shield gear.

Ambrose looks a lot better with Shield gear, Rollins probably better without it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

How to ruin a potential good match

Step 1: ???
Step 2: ???
Step 3: Involve Jason Jordan


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Oh go away JJ fpalm He's gonna ruin this match, isn't he? Poor Deano will be the only one who's match gets interfered in. MEH.


Leave JJ alone! He's gotta prove himself to Kurt-dad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> They won't give this match much time will they?


 Shield already won 0-2 lol.

What's the point in this? Should have done Dean-Joe earlier, that way it could have been somewhat interesting at 1-1.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pats getting owned by Miami now. WTF?

:heyman6


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Having JoJo's leaks in your signature is super fucked up bro.


It didn't even register with me that they were leaks. I'll remove them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show almost over and we're not even at 600 posts :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> Pats getting owned by Miami now. WTF?
> 
> :heyman6


As an Eagles fan I didn't mind my team getting beat by Seattle. They're a legit team..

But lol at the Pats losing against the Dolphins.. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How great is this match. So much is happening, I can't belive what I'm seeing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought it was a little too soon for Absolution to get destroyed like that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The workrate in this match has "Just waiting for the fuckery" laziness written all over it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> Show almost over and we're not even at 600 posts :lol


This might be an all-time low. :lol Although, Christmas Day will be worse.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The second rope slingshot move doesn’t need to be done ten times a match Dean fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Therapy said:


> As an Eagles fan I didn't mind my team getting beat by Seattle. They're a legit team..
> 
> But lol at the Pats losing against the Dolphins.. That's just embarrassing.


They'll be losing to my Panthers in January.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, screw you Jordan.

Uh-oh, Dean's mad.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It didn't even register with me that they were leaks. I'll remove them.


Well that makes sense, everything I've seen from you you seem like the total opposite of an asshole.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jordan touches Ambrose and the match continues? Shouldn't that technically be a DQ?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jason Jordan heel turn?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jordan is gonna get Shield power bombed soon.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

As predicted, they save the fuckery for this match fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lights out Dean.

Big Joe chants.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course Ambrose is the weak link.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SO glad they protected Ambrose there.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That fucking Senton of Joe's makes me laugh every single time :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Did they just give Dean the visual pin off an elbow? Okay


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> Jordan touches Ambrose and the match continues? Shouldn't that technically be a DQ?


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, the suplex attempt got interrupted but there was still an attempt in progress.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

That was terrible on so many levels

1. Jason Jordon
2. Joe was in fully lazy TNA Joe mode
3. Ambrose was in full lazy Ambrose mode
4. The overbooked fuckery was overbooked even by TNA standards


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana a member of Jobber World Wide lmfao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brazzers


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was predictable. Knew Dean was losing.

Poor Dean the only one losing 

But I reckon this is the start of Dean snapping tbh.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes! Join Titus WW, Dana!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana apart of the Titus Brand. :book


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't tell which is worse, Titus Worldwide, Dana Brooke, or Dana Brooke in Titus Worldwide...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Jobbers Worldwide and a random Gallows and Anderson appearance.

Was gonna say it was another bad part of a bad RAW before :braun scared them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They got to make Ambrose look strong...

NOT!!!!!!!

I bet he misses wrestling AJ and Ellsworth now lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kane main-eventing Raw in 2017.

Wow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Booker still hatin' on that yella brother Jason Jordan.

Sad.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

15 minutes left and we just ticked over 600 :ha

Title match, number 1 contender match and two big matches announced before hand.

Guess the Patriots are huge draws? Tomorrow's rating will definitely be interesting.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is the best thing to happen to WWE in a LONG...long time. So fucking great.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Well, that was predictable. Knew Dean was losing.
> 
> Poor Dean the only one losing
> 
> But I reckon *this is the start of Dean snapping* tbh.


If so :mark:


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Therapy said:


> That was terrible on so many levels
> 
> 1. Jason Jordon
> 2. Joe was in fully lazy TNA Joe mode
> ...


If they're going to book it like it's TNA why not wrestle like it's TNA? :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jordan got involved way too many times in that match, putting his hands on both guys in the match and no DQ? Jordan threw Dean back in the ring in front of the ref and the ref did nothing :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They got to make Ambrose look strong...
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet he misses wrestling AJ and Ellsworth now lol


 Dean would be better off on SD.

At least he wouldn't be another body to eat pins for TS.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

BRRRRRRRAUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN.

Fucking only reason to watch Raw for me at the moment. Sad but it's true for me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What in the actual fuck is with that new toy WWE ring and the weird plastic mounts to pose your wrestlers off the top rope? That doesn't even make any sense in a stupid kid level..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> Jordan got involved way too many times in that match, putting his hands on both guys in the match and no DQ? Jordan threw Dean back in the ring in front of the ref and the ref did nothing :lol


He said, "Get out of here," that's pretty much the only thing WWE refs are capable of. They'd have to get Fit Finlay down there if they really wanted him to leave.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Dean asks for a match against Jordan next week, and The Shield ends up triple powerbombing him :lol

Mainly cos it'll make JJ even whinier cos he won't get what he wants and instead of facing Joe, he has to face Dean lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

somerandomfan said:


> I can't tell which is worse, Titus Worldwide, Dana Brooke, or Dana Brooke in Titus Worldwide...


Neither, what's worse is Titus Worldwide in Dana Brooke :book


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jordan's slow burn as a heel is coming along quite smoothly. :bjpenn But of course Dean-O is the only Shield member to lose tonight, lel.

And they're _finally_ bringing Dana onto Titus Worldwide...*several months after teasing it on WWE.com*. Fuck off, WWE. :lol



Jedah said:


> It's certainly been booked terribly tonight. Then again, so has everything else.
> 
> I still think Paige vs. Asuka is the program to do but they really need to be careful with how they go about this shit. Paige by herself is fine, but the weakness of her lackeys, particularly Mandy, was proven very clearly tonight.


What's odd is that Mandy was, according to several fans at a number of NXT house shows, showing tremendous upside. Why the higher-ups couldn't have eased her onto NXT TV instead of catapulting her onto the main roster is anyone's guess. Regardless, it's clear that despite her positives, she's a diamond that's very much in the rough.

With that being said, I'm still of the theory that the long-term goal is that Paige will ultimately be used as a proxy to garner heat for Rose, get her better eased into being on TV and then, when Paige has outlived her usefulness, she'll be fed to Mandy.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> They got to make Ambrose look strong...
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet he misses wrestling AJ and Ellsworth now lol


Reigns and Rollins have both passed out to the choke before. They protected Ambrose well in defeat there I thought.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reinforcing the ring for fucking Kane fpalm

Argh, just get this shit done and over with.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"go reinforce the ring" ties down the mat LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Reinforcing the ring

*shows guys pulling twine*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Great, now we need another recap. fpalm

Man, this RAW is easily the worst one I've seen since before the Lesnar/Joe feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh great. Are we going to get another ring-breaking spot? Will be about the 10th one they've done this year..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They got to make Ambrose look strong...
> 
> NOT!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet he misses wrestling AJ and Ellsworth now lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940423195194048513
Yeah, son!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's so random that this is now number 1 contender's match. Last minute booking, I guess.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I really hate this whole "reinforce" the ring thing. Hell, you just had 15 females in the ring who (Nia by herself) outweigh both of them combined. I think the ring is fucking fine.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This promo package is so cringey.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Abisial said:


> Well that makes sense, everything I've seen from you you seem like the total opposite of an asshole.


Yeah total lapse of judgement on my part. 

JoJo is bae, I wouldn't do her like that.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Gotta re-enforce that ring...

unk2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The foreshadowing alone is killing this match.. Nevertheless Kane is involved in a RAW Main Event in 2017..

But seriously. The foreshadowing of a ring stunt is making my butt hole twitch.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What are the chances this promo package is longer than the match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should just replay Seth/Sheamus for the main event spot. Best segment of the night.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Law said:


> This promo package is so cringey.


Everything about this fued is awful.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> What's odd is that Mandy was, according to several fans at a number of NXT house shows, showing tremendous upside. Why the higher-ups couldn't have eased her onto NXT TV instead of catapulting her onto the main roster is anyone's guess. Regardless, it's clear that despite her positives, she's a diamond that's very much in the rough.
> 
> With that being said, I'm still of the theory that the long-term goal is that Paige will ultimately be used as a proxy to garner heat for Rose, get her better eased into being on TV and then, when Paige has outlived her usefulness, she'll be fed to Mandy.


It's obvious why they called her up so early, and I'm willing to bet that the ones singing her praises are beta male orbiters only doing so because she's hot. I'd have to see her for a few more weeks to be sure on that, but tonight was not good. At all.

I had the same thoughts at first, but at this rate there's no way it can possibly happen. Nobody would accept it. At this rate she strays more toward Dana Brooke. Mandy has a very low floor and a very high ceiling. There's not much middle ground for her.

And :lmao this recap is STILL going on at 10:53 PM.

What a fucking shit show tonight.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

If the ring 'fails' during this match I'm done with the WWE. That's how close I am already. It's sad.  15 years of watching.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Kane/Strowman is not on yet? Read that this match is on and decided to tune in. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kane's monstrous moment :lol they really wanna forget about his feud with Shane :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Kane...:serious:

This honestly wouldn't be an issue if Kane's character wasn't so inconsistent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This show has been shit at best.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Braun is so fucking great. Everything about him is just....great. I can't believe he was 'that guy' in the Wyatt family. He has grown so much.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

jayman321 said:


> If the ring 'fails' during this match I'm done with the WWE. That's how close I am already. It's sad.  15 years of watching.


 I swear Braun has been involved in this spot 4-5 times this year alone..


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Fuck it, just do the triple threat.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE should hire creative writers who are actually creative. Now THERE’S an idea! [emoji362] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Himiko said:


> WWE should hire creative writers who are actually creative. Now THERE’S an idea! [emoji362]


Even if they did there's still the case of too many cooks and Vince's final say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's 10:58 PM EST and they haven't even started the main event yet. Go to another commercial break, though. Not quite enough of those.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Powerslam through the ring mat and Braun gets back up. No contest finish.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> WWE should hire creative writers who are actually creative. Now THERE’S an idea! [emoji362]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Even if the WWE had the best creative team in the world (and they don't not even remotely close) in the end everything still has to be run by a 70 something year old out of touch dumb ass.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jesus christ, they come back from commercial and it isn't even the actual match. More fucking promotion...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Start the fucking SHIT match already, retards.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

An unnecessary recap and then a commercial break at 10:55 PM only for Braun vs. Kane. :lmao

This is fucking *inexcusable* for a supposedly premier organization. They should be fucking *embarrassed* for tonight. Fire Vince and Dunn.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Even if they did there's still the case of too many cooks and Vince's final say.




Do you think it’ll be different once Vince leaves and HHH is running things?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They really should remove the fake pyro sound from kanes music lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see Braun and Brock face to face though. Braun makes Brock look like a little bitch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

11:00pm and Kanes entrance just starts.. I can't even with this shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> Start the fucking SHIT match already, retards.


Right.

I'm so hungry & tired right now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Law said:


> I swear Braun has been involved in this spot 4-5 times this year alone..


Triple H "King of kings" vs. Braun Strowman "King of rings" at WM.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Do you think it’ll be different once Vince leaves and HHH is running things?


I'm 50/50 on this on one hand its HHH and hes been learning from Vince for years and is probably more like him then anyone thinks, on the other hand NXT has been pretty fucking awesome under the watch of HHH


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm kinda bored of Braun.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kane having fake pyro :mj4 Sums up tonight's show to be honest.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> They really should remove the fake pyro sound from kanes music lol


I know right, it makes it even worse that he doesn't have his fire.

On the subject of sound effects, what ever happened to the sound when The Bar's spotlight came on? Was there some pyro in the arena that the cameras never picked up? Or did they do some sort of pyro to make the sound? It just feels weird without it.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Kane with no reaction whatsoever 

How’s he in a main event in 2017?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not even 2 minutes into the match and Cole screaming "KANE GOING TO THE RUMBLE"

Talk about rushing bullshit


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> I'm 50/50 on this on one hand its HHH and hes been learning from Vince for years and is probably more like him then anyone thinks, on the other hand NXT has been pretty fucking awesome under the watch of HHH




And HHH strikes me as the sorta guy who’s more interested in listening to what the fans want


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Kane is winning so he can't break HBK's RR record.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

How bad is this :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> On the subject of sound effects, what ever happened to the sound when The Bar's spotlight came on? Was there some pyro in the arena that the cameras never picked up? Or did they do some sort of pyro to make the sound? It just feels weird without it.


It went away with the pyro, it was like rybacks old pyro just a mortar filled with gun powder or whatever it is they use and no effects.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This match is boring, but then again I'm not surprised.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

In fairness, the Raw main event isn’t the main event anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This shit over? I wanna eat.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Barricade spot and count out...seriously :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I know they ruined Kane longggg ago especially with that mask removal bullshit. But what really ruined him for me personally, is his new mask. They should have the full mask again that covers his mouth. It ruins the monster appearance and mystery when you can see an old fat guys facial expressions and showing him out of breath.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Aaand this match ends in a double countout... for fucks sake...



Mango13 said:


> It went away with the pyro, it was like rybacks old pyro just a mortar filled with gun powder or whatever it is they use and no effects.


Ah, thanks for the clarification. I knew it went away when they got rid of pyro just wasn't sure where the boom came from.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

A double dq? fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm torn here. 

On one hand, I want only great booking for BRAUN.

On the other, I want Kane vs Brock to happen. Even in nearly 2018.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A count out just lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, but these 2 suck.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

lol, what a show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh jesus christ.. This is going to a PPV isn't it? 

Fuck this company.. Fuck everything..


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fucking lol count out draw


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

SantaStopper said:


> I'm sorry, but these 2 suck.


Braun is criminally overrated.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Triple threat at the Rumble? Then Kane can be pinned instead of Braun :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

How fucking awful was that. This show fpalm


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That stair spot getting moderately over :maury


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Guess if it’s a triple threat at the Rumble it can have some build up with Braun and Kane, who actually turn up each week unlike the fair weather champion Brock

Oh yeah and as ALH said, Kane will take the pin to protect Braun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Couldn't find a chair, huh?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Triple threat at the Rumble now looks almost certain. Guess that's fine since Kane can be there to eat the fall and we all know what happened the last time Braun and Brock were in a multi-man match.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please tell me the dueling stairs leads to the 2nd ever Steel Stairs match, I like Braun but with as shit as this show has been I want something lulz worthy like that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Match was shit, but the post match stuff is entertaining.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Demon jobber in a fatal 3 way for the wwf title in 2018


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd finally woke up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kane please retire and go back to focusing on your political career


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commentary should be bringing more emotion to the post match happenings. But instead, they're like, "meh."

:lol

JR would be selling the shit out of this right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> Please tell me the dueling stairs leads to the 2nd ever Steel Stairs match, I like Braun but with as shit as this show has been I want something lulz worthy like that.


Steel steps on a pole match. :russo


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why do they always want tables? Tables can’t save this mess of a show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> I know they ruined Kane longggg ago especially with that mask removal bullshit. But what really ruined him for me personally, is his new mask. They should have the full mask again that covers his mouth. It ruins the monster appearance and mystery when you can see an old fat guys facial expressions and showing him out of breath.



What ruins it for me is the fake hair. That's idiotic.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL holy shit that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Kane falling over :ha :mj4


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Steel steps on a pole match. :russo




Hahah. 

Oh god don’t say it, don’t even think it. Vince will hear and he’ll make it happen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tragic how Seth and FELLA put on a solid match, yet it was all for naught because of how much of an abortion the rest of the show wound up being. :armfold

Choke on a cock, Vince. :cornettefu



Jedah said:


> It's obvious why they called her up so early, and I'm willing to bet that the ones singing her praises are beta male orbiters only doing so because she's hot. I'd have to see her for a few more weeks to be sure on that, but tonight was not good. At all.
> 
> I had the same thoughts at first, but *at this rate there's no way it can possibly happen. Nobody would accept it.* At this rate she strays more toward Dana Brooke. Mandy has a very low floor and a very high ceiling. There's not much middle ground for her.
> 
> ...


:reigns says otherwise. 8*D

I'm willing to give Mandy a chance, but her back will definitely be up against the wall if she can't flourish in at least a year's time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fucking awful.. So cringe. I'm embarrassed to say I watched this


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun still over as fuck with this dead crowd.

Sadly, Braun now has to get near Brock again and still be part of Kane's quicksand. But if they model the match at the Rumble on SummerSlam it should be good.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yep, screw this show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Outside of Seth/Sheamus....

...woof.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Smackdown is the better show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Tragic how Seth and FELLA put on a solid match, yet it was all for naught because of how much of an abortion the rest of the show wound up being. :armfold
> 
> Choke on a cock, Vince. :cornettefu
> 
> ...


Roman was never nearly as limited as Mandy looks. So the comparison isn't without its flaws. Plus they still have Alexa who, sad as it is to say, is way ahead of Mandy.

If this continues to the Rumble, Mandy is in trouble.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Meh that show sucked.

Getting bored of all the smoke and mirrors.

Do something different with Strowman, it's been done to death.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Found this funny though.

Kane was like "NOPE!"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940433338472448000


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

this has to be one of the worst raws I have seen. no wonder people can't be fucked to go and watch this shit. And now we get to see Kane main event a big 4 PPV in fucking 2018.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SantaStopper said:


> Outside of Seth/Sheamus....
> 
> ...woof.


Literally the only thing watching from this show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think we'll get Brock-Balor and Braun-Kane at RR, either that or a 3 way to protect Strowman.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Why do they always want tables? Tables can’t save this mess of a show


I've never understood the obsession with tables, always seems like the weakest weapon and makes every spot seem safer.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Good: Joe's promo, Gulak, Seth vs Sheamus and The CW match

Bad: The Women, Braun vs Kane

Ugly: Missed half of Joe vs Dean and Roman's selling. 


4/10 Thumbs down for the show


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Samoa Joe/Shield/Bar opening segment + attack (mostly for Joe's promo)

- Seth Rollins vs Sheamus

- Absolution pre-match promo

- Cedric Alexander vs Tony Nese vs Ariya Daivari vs Mustafa Ali

- Enzo Amore/Drew Gulak/Nia Jax backstage segment

- Roman Reigns vs Cesaro for the Intercontinental title

- Dean Ambrose vs Samoa Joe

- Braun Strowman and Kane destroying each other post-match to close Raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean vs Joe could have been good, but WWE ruined it with Jordan's stupid interference, and some horribly booked officiating on the ref's part. No DQ called when Jordan put his hands on Dean and physically threw him in the ring fpalm

Roman vs Cesaro was alright, and Seth vs Sheamus was pretty good.

Everything else was eh. I think they went with the rest of the women going after Absolution too early.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

The only redeeming moment of that Kane/Braun match was Kane tripping over his own feet.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I loved WWE went over the top foreshadowing a ring stunt. Reinforcing the ring, Monstrous Main Event and the highlight of the main event was Braun mimicking Kanes/Takers sit up and look at your opponent when dead move..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> I'm sorry, but these 2 suck.


 Braun was awesome when it wasn't so forced with him. 

Should have kept him as the oaf they made do hilariously stupid shit.

They thought it was badass and cool, but nah it was fucking hilarious. Braun is awkward that it comes of lovable more than scary or monstrous.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

The first hour of RAW was completely skippable unless you'd like to watch Samoa Joe drip snot into the ring, hours two and three picked up. 

Shield matches were really good, although Dean's was confusing, maybe he can get into a feud with JJ after the New Year.

Dana joins Titus WW! 

JJ is a terrible person and it's great. Kurt's not "da-aaad!" anymore because JJ can't get what he wants out of him this week. Good on Kurt, have some backbone. Loved the look he gave Jason when Jason said it was no wonder Steph was chewing him out.

Women's segment was good. I'm glad the rest of the women's roster stopped looking like goobers this week.

Nia and Enzo! Yes, make this a thing.

Braun and Kane was exactly what I expected it to be.

I hardly want to comment on the CW's, Cedric Alexander, the man who broke Alicia Fox's heart, stole the victory from Mustafa Ali. Maybe not really, and it was a good match, but I really would have liked for Mustafa to win.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

That main event was the shits. They could have just as well made it no DQ and have both destroy each other to a No Contest. That way, at least the audience would have been kept awake, instead of doing a shit finish with the proper fight afterwards, that nobody cared for.

Did you hear those boos when the audience realized they were gypped out of a finish?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth/Sheamus was great. I'd piss on everything else if anything else on the show was even worth my warm, yellow piss.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

There was Joe's promo, which was OK, not great by his standards, and Seth/Sheamus.

That was about it. Worst RAW I've seen since before the Lesnar/Joe feud started. Just a total embarrassment. They weren't even trying tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So much shit announced and nearly all of it sucked.

GL on the 25th.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like a Fucking horrible television show. So glad i didn'twatch a single Fucking second of this excrement.



DammitChrist said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Samoa Joe/Shield/Bar opening segment (mostly for Joe's promo)
> 
> ...


Of course This dude loved every minute of it. Shocking.

Raw is Dead


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The biggest fuckery was the Asuka clown show.

You have Asuka who is built as the unstoppable force of women

Out comes the stable ready to beat her down.. Paige sets up for a great potential rivalry move to leave Askuka laying there dead

And.. Fuckery to save Asuka.. Because reasons

Where the fuck does this even lead? It makes no sense.. Everyone came off looking retarded in the end..


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gulak continues to shine


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> There was Joe's promo, which was OK, not great by his standards, and Seth/Sheamus.
> 
> That was about it. Worst RAW I've seen since before the Lesnar/Joe feud started. Just a total embarrassment. They weren't even trying tonight.


Yeah, Joe's promo was good, too. Forgot about that because it was the opening segment and it feels like the show started about 10 hours ago thanks to the long overrun.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SantaStopper said:


> Seth/Sheamus was great. I'd piss on everything else if anything else on the show was even worth my warm, yellow piss.


If a dueling stairs spot in 2017 doesn't fire you up, I just do not know what to tell you. My goodness did you see the LOOK on Kane's face when Stromman sat up ala Taker. That leg selling, crawling with every last inch before that. My goodness, Kane made Ricky Morton look like 1991 Undertaker out there tonight. 

Incredible, simply incredible stuff. How could you not be entertained?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bink77 said:


> Raw is Dead









Raw's BEEN dead for some time now but when the moon is full, the air sending a chill down you're spine and if it's quite enough sometimes just sometimes....

RAW LIVES....for one or two shows before it's pulled back down into hell itself otherwise known as #WWELogic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> The biggest fuckery was the Asuka clown show.
> 
> You have Asuka who is built as the unstoppable force of women
> 
> ...


 Its stupid how easily they fuck stars up, just book her like Lesnar.

Asuka should have fucked them all up, Paige should have retreated after realizing Asuka wasn't like the other geeks and left Msndy and the Deville to get killed by Asuka.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Its stupid how easily they fuck stars up, just book her like Lesnar.
> 
> Asuka should have fucked them all up, Paige should have retreated after realizing Asuka wasn't like the other geeks and left Msndy and the Deville to get killed by Asuka.


Even this.. Fucking anything but what they did which was nothing. I said it in the RAW thread I'll say it again. It was your standard issue NWO beat down scenario. Nothing advances, everyone looks retarded, and the fans go home disappointed. 

Absolutely nothing was accomplished by this


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Gulak is the one to take the title from Enzo. He's so funny :lol I loved his politician style answers on commentary whenever Cole asked him about facing Enzo or one of the Zo Train, he'd sidestep it.

Then the bit with Nia and Enzo :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Even this.. Fucking anything but what they did which was nothing. I said it in the RAW thread I'll say it again. It was your standard issue NWO beat down scenario. Nothing advances, everyone looks retarded, and the fans go home disappointed.
> 
> Absolutely nothing was accomplished by this


 They're quickly killing the mystique of Asuka.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> They're quickly killing the mystique of Asuka.


They have no idea how to run with what works.

Shinsuke - Relied on his "spectacle" 
Asuka - Relying on her "spectacle"
Broken Matt - They've managed make people turn already in two weeks
Joe - A tragedy
Roode - A train wreck

The list goes on

It's unbelievable how they have to add the "Main Roster" touch to everything. Whether it be an NXT call up or a gimmick that worked in a previous federation. They just fuck up everything once it hits the main roster.. 50/50 works so well!!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I watched the Matt/Bray promo on Youtube, and if you wind past all of the Bray stuff its 100x better.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Of course This dude loved every minute of it. Shocking.


No, I didn't. Now please knock it off.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Random thought regarding the Matt Hardy promo. He mentions Sister Abigail, I wonder if she got reincarnated in an animal like George Washington or Smokin' Joe Frazier.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I literally have nothing to say about this week's RAW. I am so disappointed. Only big thing I remember was that Asuka/Absolution segment. I thought Asuka was going to fight all of them and stand tall but the rest of the RAW roster had to come out to help fight against Absolution. Nia Jax came out even though she has been far away from this angle and with a program with Enzo. Gulak is growing on me though. I wish Samoa Joe will win a Title but of course, he's not the chosen one.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

SantaStopper said:


> They should just replay Seth/Sheamus for the main event spot. Best segment of the night.


To me the Sheamus/Rollins match was just meh. I loved the main event, Kane can still move pretty well despite of his size and he put Strowman over, I hope Kane stays in WWE as long as possible



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Everything about this fued is awful.


I guess what you want to see is two vanilla midgets going at it, fighting to see who can do more leaps and spot monkeys, I hate that. I take a Kane/Strowman match over any vanilla midgets match



Nicky Midss said:


> Kane with no reaction whatsoever
> 
> How’s he in a main event in 2017?


Kane got good reactions the last two weeks, last night nobody got good reactions, it was one of those dead crowds...



JAROTO said:


> Kane is winning so he can't break HBK's RR record.


Kane has already broken HBK's record od most eliminations at Royal Rumble,HBK has 39 eliminations, Kane has 44 now




Nicky Midss said:


> Demon jobber in a fatal 3 way for the wwf title in 2018


If Triple Nose and Jericho can be maineventing in 2016/2017 and win titles, Kane can do it too.

If you don't like it, you have two choices, you stop watching or deal with it >>



Mango13 said:


> Kane please retire and go back to focusing on your political career


Kane is going nowhere, he's more entertaning than most of the roster, Kane is a big name in this business and can stay around as long as he wants, plus Kane can still move pretty well for a man of his size. I hope Kane wins the title at Royal Rumble



Therapy said:


> Fucking awful.. So cringe. I'm embarrassed to say I watched this


I felt embarrassed when Triple H made everything about himself in the main event of Survivor Series, that was the most embarrassing thing that happened in WWE this year



taker1986 said:


> this has to be one of the worst raws I have seen. no wonder people can't be fucked to go and watch this shit. And now we get to see Kane main event a big 4 PPV in fucking 2018.


Just like Taker mainevented Wrestlemania in 2017.... The thing is Strowman vs Lesnar at No Mercy was completely garbage, with Kane the match is going to be great, Kane will save us from another dreadful match of Lesnar and Strowman, we should appreciate that 



Bink77 said:


> Raw is Dead


When Kane and Strowman were destroying each other like the monster they are, the crowd wasn't dead at all. 



Therapy said:


> Even this.. Fucking anything but what they did which was nothing. I said it in the RAW thread I'll say it again. It was your standard issue NWO beat down scenario. Nothing advances, everyone looks retarded, and the fans go home disappointed.
> 
> Absolutely nothing was accomplished by this


Strowman got put over, you guys always complain when a veteran doesn't put over young talent but when it happens you still bitching... I don't understand you guys, I just can't :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fell asleep right before the main event. Sounds like i don’t even need to bother. 

Seth and JJ are the only worthwhile parts of Raw.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Raw was AWFUL.

Liked the CW 4-way and Sheamus/Rollins.

Everything else was mediocre at the very best.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish they'd stop with Matt just being in front of that bright background. They obviously shot a load of footage that day, and just want to use it all up, but it'll get old fast.

As for the rest of the show.. The women's match/aftermath was a complete cluster, bad end to the ME and Ambrose being made to look like the weak link in TS.. I can barely remember the rest, and I only just watched it..

The only good part was the CW match..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Therapy said:


> The biggest fuckery was the Asuka clown show.
> 
> You have Asuka who is built as the unstoppable force of women
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the thing is, it's way too soon for Asuka and Absolution to start a proper feud.

They booked themselves into a corner and had to do something to get out of it. They kind of did that with absorbing it into the greater dynamic in the women's division, but it was still poorly thought out. Nothing should have happened at all between the two of them this week.

Paige should turn her attention to the championship. What has Alexa been doing? She's been a total afterthought. Why is the title still on her?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> To me the Sheamus/Rollins match was just meh. I loved the main event, Kane can still move pretty well despite of his size and he put Strowman over, I hope Kane stays in WWE as long as possible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Yeah, but the thing is, it's way too soon for Asuka and Absolution to start a proper feud.
> 
> They booked themselves into a corner and had to do something to get out of it. They kind of did that with absorbing it into the greater dynamic in the women's division, but it was still poorly thought out. Nothing should have happened at all between the two of them this week.
> *
> Paige should turn her attention to the championship. What has Alexa been doing? She's been a total afterthought. Why is the title still on her?*


Indeed. Would have been great now had Mickie James gotten the title, a good run for her accolades and a decent more heated feud with Absolution targeting the veteran women's champion of the division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds like I didn't miss too much from RAW :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I enjoyed Raw. That's why I still watch. Don't know bout you guys. :deandre


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Can we please get Braun vs Kane again ?

I feel like they haven't faced each other enough

Please make this main event every week until late August.

#Sarcasm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Remember when these threads used to get over 1000 replies?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940423195194048513


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Steve's been drinking again.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

MC 16 said:


> Steve's been drinking again.


Nah, he just wants his podcast back on the network.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Gainn said:


> Ambrose being made to look like the weak link in TS


I disagree because the way they booked the match said other wise. If you just look at the wins or loses sure. But they booked that match with Ambrose having the match won. Then Jason Jordan distracted the ref and got physically involved even though the ref never called it a dq. It's typical WWE booking were nobody looks good or bad. 



Since Ambrose had Joe beat and needed Jason Jordan fuckery to win. So it doesn't exactly make Joe look strong. While Ambrose doesn't look good either. Since even though he had the match won, he ended up losing. Keep in mind both Reigns/Rollins have also lost to Joe due to distraction/inference as well. Not to mention Ambrose beat Sheamus 2 weeks ago and Cesaro back in August. So if anything there trying to make none of these guys look like the weak link.


I'm guessing Ambrose beats Jason Jordan clean next week. Which will give Ambrose his revenge for Joe loss. While at some point in the next month. Joe beats Reigns for IC title in similar fuckery way as Ambrose lost tonight.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940423195194048513


Rollins vs Sheamus was better. :Cocky


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Since Ambrose had Joe beat and needed Jason Jordan fuckery to win. So it doesn't exactly make Joe look strong.


IMO, Joe's just never going to look that strong as long as he's in the main event. He's got a submission finisher that no main event guy is ever going to be allowed to submit to and he uses it in "sneak attacks." Braun coming up behind Roman and knocking him three-quarters of the way down the entrance ramp looks impressive, he can do that face-to-face as well. Joe coming up behind him and locking in the coquina clutch is never going to look as good, no matter how much Reigns drools on his arm to sell it, he's stuck in 'attack from behind' mode, so he's not ever going to be as strong looking as he could be.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Okay, I re-watched Cesaro vs Roman. Cesaro throughout the match was really good, his trash talking was entertaining and he impressed me and he targeted the arm very well. He was the star of the match but one problem, all his targeting of the arm went to waste because Roman's no selling of the arm several times throughout the match. Other then that though, solid match. Cesaro again showing how good he truly is. Seth and Sheamus was much better since Seth actually sold the leg consistently, even if it was a bit over the top at time.

**3/4

The Cruisweights were very good. Gulks commentary was gold, everyone was very good. Ali hit a beautiful inverted 450 splash :mark Nesse hit an impressive No hands Moonsalt plancha to the outside and Cedric was good as well. 

***1/2 

Seth vs Sheamus was a good psychology filled match with good limb work from Sheamus and selling from Seth. Good match.

***1/4


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Just like Taker mainevented Wrestlemania in 2017.... The thing is Strowman vs Lesnar at No Mercy was completely garbage, with Kane the match is going to be great, Kane will save us from another dreadful match of Lesnar and Strowman, we should appreciate that


The match will be a squash and a pissbreak for many. Sorry but Lesnar vs 10 years past his prime Kane should not be maineventing a big 4 PPV in 2018, others are far more deserving of the opportunity, like Rollins, Ambrose, Cesaro, Braun, Joe and Balor.

No wonder so much younger talent gets wasted, Vince keeps living in the past and wont move on. Kane should be nowhere near the mainevent or the Universal title, this is a slap in the face to WWE fans worldwide. No wonder arenas have been half empty. Fucking Kane going for the title in 2018 LOL.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Of course Ambrose is the weak link.


I don't think you could be more wrong on this. Sure in a group setting he may seem like he is, but oh my he is not booked to be the weak link out of the shield in singles, Seth is and it's unquestionable. 

Dean in his single match with Strowman was booked insanely strong, stronger than Rollins was, not only that, against Samoa Joe, he dominated the match against a fresh Joe after taking a beating earlier in the evening I might add. That was simply not the case when Rollins met Joe and that was a kayfabe "weaker" Joe and a super motivated and hell bent Rollins. 

Story in the match was that only reason Ambrose lost was because of Jason Jordan, he also did not tap out to Joe, he passed out cause his character don't seem to tap and his finisher, you're basically not kicking out of it and he has had that finisher forever, it's probably close to as protected as the F5, if not more. If he hits it and cover = match is over.

If Ambrose was the weak link then Seth would have had the match with Joe, not Ambrose or Ambrose wouldn't have been booked stronger than Joe and if you question who had the stronger booking in that match, then I don't know what to tell you, only person in WWE, including Cena at this point that would have a stronger and not at best equal booking to Ambrose in that match would be Roman Reigns, who would probably overcome the odds. You can't look much stronger in defeat than Ambrose did, I would even go as far as to say he looked stronger in defeat than Rollins did in his victory over Sheamus, seeing as Samoa Joe is the clear standout "leader" of the 3 and he was dominated for most of the match and got victory cause Dean was distracted out of his mind by Jason Jordan.

It's obvious and clear to me that Ambrose is probably, ironically(given all the bs about the Stone Cold interview, which lets face it, if they had no faith in him, he wouldn't be booked like this) one of the most protected wrestlers in WWE in singles matches, he doesn't lose much completely clean, it happens, but only on rare/special occasions.

If he is suppose to be the weak link, their booking of him has severely failed and for once I would be thankful for that


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JustAName said:


> I don't think you could be more wrong on this. Sure in a group setting he may seem like he is, but oh my he is not booked to be the weak link out of the shield in singles, Seth is and it's unquestionable.
> 
> Dean in his single match with Strowman was booked insanely strong, stronger than Rollins was, not only that, against Samoa Joe, he dominated the match against a fresh Joe after taking a beating earlier in the evening I might add. That was simply not the case when Rollins met Joe and that was a kayfabe "weaker" Joe and a super motivated and hell bent Rollins.
> 
> ...


Uh, Ambrose has been the weak link of the Shield every since they broke up 3 years ago. They would have booked Rollins or Reigns differently against Joe.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Uh, Ambrose has been the weak link of the Shield every since they broke up 3 years ago. They would have booked Rollins or Reigns differently against Joe.


I've been going back and forth if I should reply or not and I guess I landed on reply because it's factually just not true.

Ambrose was the weakest when he defeated BOTH Seth and Reigns in their triple threat match, pinning the latter, clean as a whistle? If you wanna take into account the Reigns fuck up, please do, he still went over both of them clean during that period, Rollins more than once if I remember correctly.

Ambrose was the weakest of the shield when he pinned John Cena clean as a whistle for the first time on tv in 7 years? Take into account that was also more than a month after the supposed interview with Stone Cold that "buried" Ambrose backstage.. right Cena had so little faith and the company as well in him that they gave him that, makes perfect sense.

He also dominated the AJ Styles feud and was easily booked better than Styles in that, it was a kayfabe fluke that AJ ended up winning that feud cause of Elsworth, Ambrose literally had to climb 4 more steps and AJ had NO CHANCE of getting there in time himself.

I mean I can seriously name more things if you don't believe me, but if you only go on the account of win/loss record.. you might be right, but probably not as no one in the shield has been booked WORSE than Rollins was during his title reign, he also lost clean in non title matches, didn't he? I don't even know how that is disputable.

I wonder if you just simply don't like Ambrose, cause I am fairly sure you're more than capable of seeing past just wins/losses. It's fine if you don't like him, I don't care, but your claims are simply not factual from an objective standpoint, booking wise.

Rollins was the worst booked out of the Shield since he got the belt, until he lost it (got injured) when did he ever win clean or seem like a legitimate champion that could actually fend for himself? That is needed, even from a heel, it's like they booked him to lose all wrestling ability once he became a heel, how can you say Ambrose was booked worse than that?

By no means has Ambrose been booked correctly for most of the period after the Shield, but he has for sure been booked on avg better than Rollins have, exception being both WM's where his booking was absolute shit and a joke.

Just for the hell of it I can add in he pinned Triple H clean at Roadblock leading into WM, which is ironic. The only reason it didn't count was because his own foot, if I remember correctly was under the bottom rope. Story is, his finisher puts even Triple H down for the count and it was a fluke/caught in the moment mistake he didn't beat Triple H kayfabe


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JustAName said:


> I've been going back and forth if I should reply or not and I guess I landed on reply because it's factually just not true.
> 
> Ambrose was the weakest when he defeated BOTH Seth and Reigns in their triple threat match, pinning the latter, clean as a whistle? If you wanna take into account the Reigns fuck up, please do, he still went over both of them clean during that period, Rollins more than once if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


What? 

Reigns: 
Main-Evented 3 straight Manias
Rumble Winner
Multiple time World Champion
Beat Triple H clean. 

Rollins: Cashed in MITB at Mania, long WWE title run, went over Ambrose in their feud, and was protected as a top star for the entire 2015. Beat Triple H at Mania clean. 

Ambrose: You can argue that he only won the WWE title because Reigns got suspended. Lost the title 3 months later. Loses to Triple H clean in a WWE title match. Stayed in the mid-card most of his time after the Shield. 


It's not even close.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> What?
> 
> Reigns:
> Main-Evented 3 straight Manias
> ...


Well if you look at it like that and just say fuck it to everything that actually happens around it, I can't argue. If you look at it like that you're just also shallowly seeing what you want to see and not the entire story told, which quite frankly is why you can't slow build anyone up anymore, people don't understand strength/weakness. 

People can't see how a defeat can be just as good as a loss in some cases and vice versa.. "oh xxxxx lost, he/she must be weak" completely ignoring the fact of how it happened which is what tells the story the WWE is actually trying to make you as an audience understand. Fact of the matter is, good wrestling and good storytelling goes over people's head, losses and wins are all that matters. 

If someone is protected in every single loss, basically pointing at someone legitimately ruined things for them or they got cheated, people will still only see who won and who lost. No wonder people don't like wrestling anymore, majority don't actually understand it at all.

Everything in life is in the details, not the conclusions, wrestling is no different. This is why wrestling generally doesn't work as it should, because people only see results, not what lies behind them which is what tells the true story of what transpired and ended up happening. WWE in a lot of ways try to put the fans on an emotional rollercoaster, but all the fans in general want is 3 pump chump booking, becomes more and more apparent, unfortunately.

At the end of the day we just simply disagree on what matters the most and I am 100% sure more people are gonna agree on your view than mine, it's to be expected


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> The match will be a squash and a pissbreak for many. Sorry but Lesnar vs 10 years past his prime Kane should not be maineventing a big 4 PPV in 2018, others are far more deserving of the opportunity, like Rollins, Ambrose, Cesaro, Braun, Joe and Balor.
> 
> No wonder so much younger talent gets wasted, Vince keeps living in the past and wont move on. Kane should be nowhere near the mainevent or the Universal title, this is a slap in the face to WWE fans worldwide. No wonder arenas have been half empty. Fucking Kane going for the title in 2018 LOL.


The slap in the face to WWE fans worldwide was what Triple H did at SurvivorSeires, booking himself as the star of the match while the young guys were made to look like chumps. Triple H maineventing and winning a big PPV match in 2017 LOL


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn, Rollins and Ambrose as Reigns little bitch boys is hilarious. 

This little Super Shield reunion isn't so grand anymore right...its not just Shield burying everyone, Dean and Seth look like useless little twerps.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> The slap in the face to WWE fans worldwide was what Triple H did at SurvivorSeires, booking himself as the star of the match while the young guys were made to look like chumps. Triple H maineventing and winning a big PPV match in 2017 LOL


I agree, there's no way Triple H should be maineventing and winning a big 4 PPV match, but neither should Kane.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Can we talk for a minute about the fact the NXT PREMIERE on USA finished 22nd place for the night, doing 800.000 viewers?

:ha :ha

Posted the chart in the Weekly NXT thread.


----------

